# Dialergefahr bei DSL/Kabelmodem/Powerline/Satellit



## Heiko (2 Mai 2002)

Ein Frage wiederholt sich hier dauernd:
*"Sind Dialer gefährlich, wenn ich einen DSL-Anschluß habe?"*

Hier nun die Antworten:

Es gilt, verschiedene Fälle zu betrachten:

*Ich habe einen DSL-Zugang und sonst nichts*
Damit ist man aktuell vor Dialern sicher. Diese können sich zwar installieren (noch dazu recht schnell), aber letztendlich nicht einwählen. Kosten für 0190-Verbindungen entstehen da keine.
*Ich habe einen DSL-Zugang und zusätzlich eine ISDN-Karte oder ein Modem im Rechner (z.B. zum Faxen)*
Mit dieser Konfiguration ist man vor Dialern *nicht* sicher. Der Dialer kann unbemerkt das Modem oder die ISDN-Karte zur Einwahl nutzen.
*Den DSL-Zugängen stehen in dieser Sichtweise die Zugänge über Kabelmodem/Powerline/Satellit gleich!*

*Achtung:*
Außer Tiscali brauchen momentan alle Internetanbieter bei Satellitenverbindungen einen herkömmlichen Rückkanal (also eine "normale" Internetverbindung) zum Anfordern der Daten. Diese Verbindung ist *nicht* an einen bestimmten Provider gebunden, kann also auch über eine 0190-Verbindung aufgebaut werden. Hier besteht eine potentielle Dialergefahr.


----------



## fidelis (2 Mai 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Frage wiederholt sich hier dauernd:
> *"Sind Dialer gefährlich, wenn ich einen DSL-Anschluß habe?"*
> 
> [*]*Ich habe einen DSL-Zugang und zusätzlich eine ISDN-Karte oder ein Modem im Rechner (z.B. zum Faxen)*
> ...



Ich habe DSL-Zugang und zusätzlich eine ISDN-Karte zum Faxen im Rechner und verfahre wie folgt:
1. Habe ich sämtliche 0190er und 0900er Nummern sowie die DTAG-Vorwahl 010xx sperren lassen.
2. Das Kabel für ISDN verbinde ich nur, um ein Fax zu versenden. Ansonsten ist es aus dem Rechner rausgezogen. 

Somit bin ich zumindest auf der sicheren Seite, auch wenn man niemals ganz sicher sein kann.

 :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2002)

guten tag!

sorry, wenn ich mich hier mal in den thread "drängele", ich habe mal eine thematisch in diese richtung gehende "anfänger-frage".

meine pc-konstellation ist ähnlich wie bei fidelis, nur habe ich eine sog. ethernetkarte für dsl installieren müssen (dürfte aber mit einer isdn-karte vergleichbar sein, oder?). ein faxmodem war bei mir glaube ich mit dem motherboard zusammen eingebaut.

ich behelfe mir auch damit, den isdn-stecker zu ziehen (auf kosten der anrufbarkeit bei internet-sitzungen, aber nicht zu ändern......), allerdings: was ist denn mit den beiden, rechts daneben am ta 2a/b befindlichen steckern für telefon und fax? müssen die auch raus, oder reicht der isdn-stecker?

so, ansonsten hoffe ich mal, auch newbie - fragen sind gestattet  und am rande ein freundliches hallo ans forum.....

schönen gruss!


----------



## fidelis (7 Mai 2002)

Hallo Asterix,

ISDN und DSL sind zweierlei. Was für DSL die Ethernetkarte ist, ist für ISDN die ISDN-Karte, z.B. die Fritz-Card von AVM. Ich habe beide Karten im PC, weil ich erst später auf T-DSL umgestiegen bin. Demzufolge habe ich für beide Karten je einen Netzeingang. Da ich ISDN mit dem PC nur noch in Ausnahmefällen nutze, z.B. um ein Fax mit der entsprechenden Software (Winfax) zu versenden, habe ich den Stecker für die ISDN-Karte generell herausgezogen und stelle die Verbindung nur bei Bedarf wieder her. Ins Internet gehe ich nur über DSL und das ist ein eigenes Netzwerk, da kann kein Dialer eine Verbindung aufbauen. Wenn du aber beide Verbindungen zum PC hast (DSL und ISDN) dann wäre so etwas möglich. 

Die andere Frage, dass du während der Internetsitzung nicht telefonieren kannst, verstehe ich nicht. Wenn du einen ISDN-Anschluss hast, hast du doch bei der Telekom auch drei Rufnummern (MSN). Davon brauchtest du ja nur eine für den PC und hast noch zwei weitere Verbindungen zum Telefonieren, Faxen etc. Somit könntest du gleichzeitig surfen, telefonieren und faxen. Verstehst du mich?

 :lol:


----------



## Heiko (7 Mai 2002)

fidelis schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du einen ISDN-Anschluss hast, hast du doch bei der Telekom auch drei Rufnummern (MSN). Davon brauchtest du ja nur eine für den PC und hast noch zwei weitere Verbindungen zum Telefonieren, Faxen etc. Somit könntest du gleichzeitig surfen, telefonieren und faxen. Verstehst du mich?


*MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEP*

Drei Nummern zwar aber nur zwei Leitungen.
Entweder wartet das Fax oder die Unterhaltung mit dem Lieblingsgesprächspartner während dem Surfen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2002)

hallo fidelis!

danke für dein posting. erst einmal kompliment: es gibt nicht viele, die für newbies verständlich erklären können, aber deine ausführungen sind es.

trotzdem rein um sicherzugehen noch mal eine rückfrage: ich hatte vor kurzem noch ein 56-k-modem und einen analogen anschluss, bin dann direkt  auf dsl umgestiegen. insofern ist meine schlussfolgerung richtig, wenn ich sage: nur eine ethernetkarte, keine isdn-karte = demzufolge auch kein kabel, was gezogen werden müsste und keine sorgen wegen dialern? 

das beruhigt mich ungemein!

ach ja, zum thema "nicht-telefonieren-können": ich habe den isdn-stecker am ta 2 a/b gezogen, was, wie ich bereits gehört habe, ja sowieso verkehrt war.

aber als newbie (gebe ich zu) muss man halt erstmal drauf kommen......

also, danke für dein posting, einen schönen abend noch......

grüsse, asterix


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2002)

hallo heiko!

danke auch für dein posting, da haben wir uns wohl gerade überschnitten .

um die zweite rufnummer brauche ich mir, soweit ich weiss, keine gedanken machen, das sich darüber etwas einwählen könnte, gelle?

grüsse, asterix


----------



## Heiko (7 Mai 2002)

Wenn der Dialer ISDN-tauglich ist kann er auch den zweiten Kanal nutzen.


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2002)

ich bins nochmal auf die fixe.....



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> *"Sind Dialer gefährlich, wenn ich einen DSL-Anschluß habe?"*
> 
> 
> *Ich habe einen DSL-Zugang und sonst nichts*
> Damit ist man aktuell von Dialern sicher. Diese können sich zwar installieren (noch dazu recht schnell), aber letztendlich nicht einwählen. Kosten für 0190-Verbindungen entstehen da keine.





dieser part meiner rückfrage hat sich gerade geklärt.... 

grüsse nochmal, asterix


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn der Dialer ISDN-tauglich ist kann er auch den zweiten Kanal nutzen.



hmmmmm.......

das stellt aber, wenn ich das richtig  verstehe, nur eine gefahr dar, wenn man eine isdn-karte hat, oder?

grüsse....


----------



## Heiko (7 Mai 2002)

...oder eine Verbindungshardware, die die Kanäle getrennt ansprechen kann.


----------



## fidelis (7 Mai 2002)

Asterix schrieb:
			
		

> hallo fidelis!
> 
> danke für dein posting. erst einmal kompliment: es gibt nicht viele, die für newbies verständlich erklären können, aber deine ausführungen sind es.
> 
> ...



Hallo Asterix,

ich glaube inzwischen ist alles geklärt. Wenn du nur DSL fürs Internet benutzt, brauchst du dir keine weiteren Gedanken zu machen. Damit entfällt auch das Kabelziehen.

Mit deinem analogen Anschluss hast du natürlich auch nur eine Rufnummer, das hatte ich missverstanden. Kannst also analog telefonieren und gleichzeitig DSL-surfen.

Sorry, Heiko hat natürlich recht, bei ISDN hast du zwar 3 Rufnummern aber nur zwei Leitungen für gleichzeitige Verbindungen.  :roll: 

Dir auch noch nen schönen Abend!!!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Mai 2002)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder eine Verbindungshardware, die die Kanäle getrennt ansprechen kann.



ich kann mir jetzt leider unter "verbindungshardware" nicht gar soviel vorstellen..... was für geräte sind damit gemeint? meinst du z. b. ein modem zum faxen, wie fidelis? 

dann kann ich mal checken, ob ich sowas am oder im pc habe.......

grüsse


----------



## Heiko (7 Mai 2002)

"Verbindungshardware" ist die Ansammlung von Elektronik, die Deinen Rechner mit dem Telefonnetz verbindet. "ISDN-Karte" ist eine Untermenge von "Verbindungshardware", ebenso "Modem".


----------



## DOSy (9 Juli 2002)

erstmal hallo..ich hab hier n kleines verständigungsproblem und ich hätte das gerne ausm weg geräumt..8)..

also seh ich das richtig..wenn ich nur TDSL hab (hatte zuvor nur normalen telefonanschluss, und hab dann eben TDSL beantragt und häng jetzt mitm DSL-Modem drin..hab aber noch den teleanschluss daneben), dann kann mir mit den dialern nichts passieren..oder meint das auch, dass man dann auch keinen teleanschluss haben darf..?? 
ich hab jetzt nämlich mal den 0190 Warner aktiv über meinen PC laufen lassen und er hat halt diese TOSW-internal settings gefunden..aber das ist ja anscheinend die normalerweise von der t-online mitgelieferte software, und um die muss ich mir keine sorgen machen..oder?

mfg..

DOSy


----------



## Heiko (9 Juli 2002)

Ohne Telefonanschluß wirst Du nur schwerlich einen T-DSL-Anschluß bekommen. 
Bei DSL-Nutzung besteht keine Gefahr, so lange keine zusätzliche Verbindung zwischen Rechner und Telefonnetz besteht (ISDN-Karte oder Modem).


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2002)

hoi
besteht bei DSL überhaupt keine Gefahr von 0190 Nummern, oder gilt das bloß für Dialer???


thx


----------



## Heiko (2 August 2002)

DSL allein ist sicher. Nicht sicher ist jedoch der Telefonanschluß, der bei DSL zwangsläufig dabei ist...


----------



## Anonymous (4 August 2002)

d.h. wenn ich mit dem PC im Internet bin, kann mir nichts passieren???


----------



## Heiko (5 August 2002)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> d.h. wenn ich mit dem PC im Internet bin, kann mir nichts passieren???


Das ist mir wesentlich zu pauschal...


----------



## Anonymous (7 August 2002)

...passieren kann schon was, Beispiel: Du fängst je nach Schutzvorkehrungen einen Trojaner, ein Virus, jemand schnüffelt ein bissel in Deinem Rechner rum, etc...  
*Nur ein Dialer wird bei Dsl-pur nichts anrichten (to dial=wählen, Dsl= nix Wählverbindung, Dsl=Netzwerkverbindung).*
Bei Nutzung eines sogenannten Dsl-Dialers muss man schon erstmal über Telefon eine Rufnummer anwählen, um einen Premium-Rate-Dienst nützen zu "dürfen". 8)


----------



## technofreak (15 August 2002)

Nochmal ein paar Erklärungen zum den Unterschieden bei den Internetzugängen:

Es gibt beim Internetzugang zwei Zugangsarten (im Gegensatz zu Sprachdiensten) :

1. Echtes "Call by call" ohne Zugangsdaten per Analog oder ISDN  dabei sind
 vom Billiganbieter bis zum 0190 Dialerabzocker alle anschlußbezogen,
d.h die Kosten werden immer dem physikalischen Anschluß ,
 sprich Telefonanschluß mit Anschlußnummer in Rechnung gestellt.

2. Alle Zugänge , die auf Vertragsbasis mit Zugangsdaten basieren.
 Diese werden unabhängig vom physikalischen Anschluß immer
 den Zugangsdaten zugerechnet. Wenn also jemand die Zugangsdaten 
klaut, kann er von einem beliebigen Anschluß mit diesen Daten ins Internet gehen. 

DSL ist zur Zeit immer Account- d.h Zugangsdatenabhängig.
Habe ich z.B DSL-Flat kann ich von jedem Anschluß
der DSL-fähig ist mit den Zugangsdaten ins Internet gehen.
Da (z.Z) der physikalische Zugangspunkt nicht ermittelt werden kann,
gibt es auch kein DSL-Call-by-Call  (anders lautenden Aussagen zum Trotz) 
Natürlich wäre es theoretisch möglich DSL-Zugänge auf CAll-by-Call Account
Basis zu schaffen. Das dürfte aber eine sehr hohe Hürde für
unsere "lieben" Abzocker" sein, da ja ein Account errichtet werden muß 
und ginge nur mit der offiziellen  Zustimmung und Mitwirkung  des DSL Betreibers, 
sprich Telekom. Dabei wäre dann die Briefträgerausrede nicht mehr möglich. 

Dummerweise ist aber auf einem  PC mit DSL und gleichzeitigem ISDN oder Analog-Zugang 
immer die Hintertür für "Call-by-Call" 0190-Abzocker offen.

Dabei gibt es verschiedene  Möglichkeiten sich zu schützen.

1. Alle Modem oder ISDN-Anschlüsse abklemmen. Fax nicht mehr möglich!
2. TK-Anlage mit Sperr-und Zugangsliste
3. 0190-x und weitere High-Price  bei der DTAG sperren 
4. Jeweils neuesten und nach dem Stand wirksamsten 0190 Warner installieren.
    Dabei besteht dann jedoch immer ein Restrisiko!


----------



## Anonymous (27 August 2002)

Heute hatte sich bei mir ein Dialer eingenistet und sogar wählen können,obwohl ich ausschließlich DSL habe!
Als ich den Stecker des DSL-Modems zog,stand da "Verbindung mit dem Remotecomputer getrennt".

Muss ich mir jetzt Sorgen machen,oder war der Dialer nur zu doof,um zu bemerken,dass er doch keine Verbindung herstelen konnte?


----------



## Heiko (27 August 2002)

Wenn wirklich nur eine Verbindung mit DSL besteht und kein Modem und keine ISDN-Karte und keine Telefonanlage mit dem PC verbunden sind, dann besteht zur Zeit keine Gefahr.


----------



## Anonymous (29 September 2002)

Hmm ich find das alles etwas kompliziert. Bei uns ist es so: Wir haben DSL(analog) mit Modem von Telekom, gehen aber mit 1&1 rein. Das DSL Modem ist an die Telefonbuchse angeschloßen. Ein normales Modem ist zwar bei uns auch drin aber nie(!!!) an eine Telefonbuchse angeschloßen, weil wir es ja eh nicht brauchen.
Besteht bei diesen Gegebenheiten die Gefahr das sich ein Dialer irgendwie einwählen kann???

Heute hat es meine Mutter geschafft die Meldung "Ein anderes Programm stellt die Verbindung her (oder ähnlich)" mit einem o.k. Button zu erzeugen. Wie das kam weiß ich nicht. Wir haben nur eine Internetverbindung. Kann das dann ein Hinweis darauf sein, daß sich ein Dialer installiert hat(???), ob er sich auch einwählen kann is ja was anderes.
Diese Meldung kam nach Neustart und sowas nie mehr!!!

Wäre froh wenn jemand Entwarnung geben kann!!!


----------



## Heiko (29 September 2002)

Wenn das Modem nicht verbunden ist, kann nichts passieren. Das geschilderte Verhalten kann durchaus von einem Dialer stammen, muß aber nicht.


----------



## Anonymous (30 September 2002)

Also auch nicht, wenn das Telefon wie bei uns am zweiten kleinen DSL Kasten(der kleene ohne Lampen der ans Telefonnetz geht) angeschloßen ist? Sonst besteht keine Verbindung vom Rechner zum Telefonnetz und über die Steckdose geht ja nicht. Nur so wie schonmal beschrieben.


----------



## Devilfrank (30 September 2002)

korrekt.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Oktober 2002)

Hi..

Hab mal mitbekommen das es inzwischen auch für ADSL Dailer geben soll..
Anscheinend läuft es über irgendwelche Fax - Dienste, mir konnte aber noch niemand was genaues sagen. Ist an dem Gerücht was wares?

& falls ja, bin ich dann auch gefärdet wenn ich über nen ISDN-Router (eigenständiger Linux Rechner) ins Netz gehe?

Mfg Carlos


----------



## Heiko (13 Oktober 2002)

Nein

Nein


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Oktober 2002)

Es gibt für DSL-User mittlerweile ein "Dialer-Angebot". Dazu muss der User ein Browser-Plugin laden und installieren, eine 0190-Nummer anrufen, dort bekommt er ein Kennwort, das in das Browserfenster eingetragen werden muss und solange der User die Telefonverbindung zur 0190-Nummer aufrechterhält, kommt er in den "Genuss" der dann freigegebenen Seiten. Legt er auf, bricht auch die Internetverbindung zu dem Server zusammen. Nur so funzt das mit DSL, sonst nicht.


Gruss Frank


----------



## technofreak (14 Oktober 2002)

Diese DSL-Dialer Gerüchte tauchen wie die UFO-Meldungen auf, wenn du sie verifizieren willst,
dann ist das wie mit den Stadtmärchen (geklaute Niere). Die Info stammt von dem angeheirateten Schwager,
dessen Nichte 2.Grades, deren Mann, dessen Arbeitskollege und von dem wieder ein entfernter
 Verwandter 6.Grades hat das mit eigenen Augen gesehen  

Solange die meisten User mit Windowsversionen einschließlich  W2K arbeiten, wird sich der Begriff 
Dialer in Zusammenhang mit DSL  nicht aus den Köpfen  vertreiben lassen. 
Erst bei WXP und natürlich Linux muß jedem klar sein oder werden, daß es nicht um eine Wählverbindung
sondern um einen, wie auch immer man das nennen mag:Breitbandzugang , LAN usw. handelt 
Ansonsten warte ich voller Spannung auf die nächste UFO Meldung   

Gruß
Tf


----------



## Heiko (14 Oktober 2002)

Kurzzusammenfassung:
*ausschließlich_DSL = nix_Dialer*


----------



## technofreak (29 November 2002)

Eine ganz anschauliche Darstellung, warum DSL keinen Dialer zuläßt:

http://www.dslweb.de/dialer-und-dsl.htm

Das wird die Ufo-Meldungen wahrscheinlich auch nicht verhindern. Im Forum haben wir auch wieder so einen
Oberschlauen, der die ganz einfache Möglichkeit per DSL abzuzocken entdeckt hat.
Manche sind einfach lernimmun 8)  Pisa ist überall!  unk: 
Gruß
tf


----------



## keinenschimmer (6 Dezember 2002)

Also, vielleicht abschließend noch mal für'n ganz Doofen:

Hatte bis vor einigen Tagen analogen Anschluß mit 56k-Modem. Jetzt DSL-Modem angeschlossen,also:
Kabelverbindung Rechner>DSL-Modem.
Kabelverbindung DSL-Modem>Splitter.
Kabelverbindung Splitter>TAE-Dose.
Kabelverbindung Telefon>Splitter.

Alten Modemanschluß gekappt bzw. einfach Kabel ausgestöpselt.

Summa Summarum: Die Gefahr, dass sich mein Rechner über einen eingefangenen Dialer einwählen kann, ist gleich Null, selbst falls sich mal einer installieren sollte.

RICHTIG ????


----------



## technofreak (6 Dezember 2002)

Richtig!   
Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2002)

Danke !!!

Wohl doch nicht ganz sooooo doof  :santa2:


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2002)

noch eine frage für die suuuuper doofen:

ausschließlich dsl, fenster öffnet sich, darin steht "89 euro bezahlvorgang abgeschlossen" und das pop-up will was an mich senden...

plötzlich steht in meinem dfü-netzwerk ne neue verbindung (bei "gerät" ist allerdings das alte modem angegeben...) und ich hab ne neue startseite...


----------



## Heiko (27 Dezember 2002)

Klingt nach Active Scripting...


----------



## virenscanner (27 Dezember 2002)

Klingt nach einer "erfolgreichen" Installation eines Dialers, der Dich aber, wenn wirklich ausschließlich DLS-Verbindung zur Telefondose, nicht arm machen kann.
Du solltest aber versuchen, den Dialer dennoch zu entfernen...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Dezember 2002)

das heißt trotz neuer dfü-verbindung und startseite und meldung "bezahlvorgang abgeschlossen" bin ich 1000%ig sicher???


----------



## Heiko (27 Dezember 2002)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> das heißt trotz neuer dfü-verbindung und startseite und meldung "bezahlvorgang abgeschlossen" bin ich 1000%ig sicher???


"Sicherheit" ist kein Status Quo sondern ein Prozess.
Und absolut sicher ist garnix.
Du kannst nach aktuellem Stand der Technik und menschlichem Ermessen davon ausgehen, dass eine reine DSL-Verbindung vor Dialern sicher ist. Das kann sich aber noch ändern.


----------



## virenscanner (27 Dezember 2002)

a) Sicherheit max. 100%.
b) und das auch nur dann, wenn wirklich *keinerlei* andere Verbindungsmöglichkeiten vom Rechner aus zur "Telefondose" bestehen.


----------



## technofreak (27 Dezember 2002)

Das einzige was zählt, ist das keine Telefonverbindung (ISDN oder Modem) zum PC existiert.
Wenn das der Fall ist , kann sich ein Dialer genauso wenig einwählen, wie du einen Heizlüfter 
aus der Antennensteckdose betreiben kannst.
Alles andere sind dämliche Softwaremeldungen, die du mit entsprechender Software beseitigen solltest. 
Gruß
Tf


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2003)

*Hallo Ihr fleissigen Helfer!*

Ich habe mir alle 0190-Dialer Beiträge durchgelesen, bin auch den Links gefolgt und habe auch viele nützliche Antworten gefunden.
Doch leider war mein "spezieller Fall", nicht ganz darunter vertreten:

Kurze Systembeschreibung:

*1.* Router: Eumex704PC DSL Telefonanlage (Hat 3x PC Anschluesse, 4x analog Telefon, usw..
*2.* ADSL Modem (NTBBA)
*3.* Splitter
*4.* NTBA (glaube ISDN Modem)
*5.* Flatrate
...so, an dem Eumexteil hängen 3 PCs und 3x analog Telefone (ist halt eine WG!)

*Problem:* Die Telefonabrechnung ergab 0190050120(Talkline) für Telefon#1 circa 85 Euro fuer 37min Nutzung.
ABER die Mitbewohnerin, die Telefonnummer#1 hat, war zur Tatzeit nicht zu Hause.
Ich selbst, Besitzer von Telefonnummer#2, habe zu dieser Zeit im Internet gesurft, über DSL natürlich --> und bin sehr wachsam was Dialer angeht!
Ergo, Internetverbindung hat bereits bestanden!

Ich habe keinen Abbruch und Wiedereinwahl bemerkt, auch nicht nach den 37 min Fremdnutzung. (Ich habe also nicht zwischendurch gebootet oder Internet unterbrochen, alles lief reibungslos!)

Und trotzdem vermute ich einen 0190-Dialer, da ja wie schon erfahren das ISDN Modem der mögliche Knackpunkt ist. 

*Liege ich da richtig mit meinem Verdacht, und wenn ja, wie kann das sein, dass sich der Dialer nicht über MEINE Telefonnummer eingewählt hat sondern über die, meiner Mitbewohnerin?*

[PS: 3ter Mitbewohner war auch nicht da. Und telefoniert wurde auch nicht]

Ich bin total ratlos! Bitte helft mir!   :bigcry:


----------



## Devilfrank (28 Januar 2003)

@armer Student,
Drei Fragen noch zuvor:
1. Die PC´s sind über USB an die Eumex704 angeschlossen?
2. Das CapiControl für ISDN ist ebenfalls installiert? (Achtung nicht verwechseln mit Home-Net-Control)
3. Erfolgt die Einwahl per DFÜ oder Providersoftware? Wenn letztere, welche? Wenn, wie vermutet, die T-Online Software benutzt wird, ist der Verbindungsassistent aktiviert?

Du siehst schon, es ist nicht so einfach. Grundsätzlich sollte die ISDN-Einwahl über die Eumex nicht möglich sein, wenn alles sauber konfiguriert ist.
Na mal schauen...


Gruss Frank


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Januar 2003)

*Weiteres Verfahren*

@ armer Student

Verfahrensschritte bei Dialer-Befall



1. Zivilrechtliches Vorgehen


Schreiben an den Provider ( Telekom, Arcor oder wie sie immer heißen).


Guckst Du da nach Muster, guckst Du hier:

http://www.dialerundrecht.de/wastun.htm

Falls Mahnbescheide kommen, Widerspruch einlegen. Nichtstun heißt akzeptieren.

2. Strafrechtliche Schritte

Den Dailer-Betrieber  wegen Betrug § 263 StGB anzweigen.

Gegen jeden der das Geld für den Betrüger eintreiben will, egal wer es ist Provider, Clearing-House, Inkasso-Büro oder Rechtsanwälte, die Strafanzeige gegen den Dailer-Betreiber um Geldwäsche § 261 StGB erweitern.

Guckst Du da nach Muster, guckst Du hier:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1207

Im ersten Posting geht’s zum Download.

Den Sachverhalt Eures Falles wahrheitsgemäß - nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen - aufschreiben, Beweise sichern, die braucht Ihr vor allem in zivilrechtlichen Verfahren, im strafrechtlichen wird es die Polizei machen. Sie hat es aber gern, wenn die Beweise schon aufbereitet sind (Dialer und Screenshots auf Diskette, ebenso die Ankündigungs-Mail)

Guckst Du auch hier: 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1291

Der Jurist

P.S. Lass Dich registrieren, dann kann ich Dir direkt mailen.


----------



## dialerfucker (28 Januar 2003)

@ armerStudent;

...Du kannst auch bei der Eumex einen exakten Verbindungsnachweis abrufen, dazu musst Du in die Konfiguration der Anlage...das wär vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, und auch nochmal das Handbuch vornehmen.
Eine "Fernwartung" der Anlage ist von hier aus leider nicht vorgesehen, aber ich denke, dass die optimale Konfig-Möglichkeit nicht eingestellt ist...anyway, 

test it!


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2003)

...da bin ich wieder! Super das in so kurzer Zeit so viele Leute sich meinem Problem annehmen! Großes Lob an alle Helfer. Danke!

ich fange mal von hinten an zu beantworten:

*1. @dialerfucker:* Wir haben vor 2 Wochen ein update der firmware durchgefuehrt (der Eumexanlage), deshalb ist wohl der Verbindungsnachweis sarueber nicht mehr möglich ->ist ja jetzt alles frisch!)

*2. @Der Jurist:* Dankeschoen, sehr viele wichtige Tips! Das erleichtert mir den Papierkrieg immens. Außerdem beruhigt es zu wissen, nicht ganz so hilflos zu sein!

*3. @DevilFrank:* 

zu Frage *#1:* Ja alle 3 Computer sind über USB verbunden
zu Frage *#2:* Ja, auch CapiControl für ISDN ist ordnungsgemäß installiert
zu Frage *#3:* Also die Provider Software von Telekom rühre ich gar nicht erst an! Habe einfach die Treiber von mitgelieferter CD installiert das automatische Einrichtungsprogramm der Eumexanlage abgewartet, dabei die vorgegebenen Angaben uebernommen (also IP, Passwort, bla bla bla... ) - - - Danach DFÜ und falsch installierte ISDN Geräte aus dem Geräte manager geworfen und mit Internetexplorer 6. ins Internet.
*Also nix Telkom software!*

Ein anderes Problem ist, daß ich mir ein neues Motherboard mit CPU zu Weihnachten zugelegt habe--->Ein neues System braucht natuerlich ein sauberes Betriebssystem und Festpatte ), deshalb hab ich meine Hauptplatine formatiert und alles neu gemacht. ---->darum ist es auch nicht mehr moeglich Beweise zu sichern!!!
Ist ja nun auch schon knapp 1 1/2 Monate her und erst jetzt, durch die Rechnung, vom Sumpf des Verbrechens ans Tageslicht gekommen.

Tja, da hab ich wohl schlechte Karten! aber ich werde mir erst mal die Links vom Juristen ganz genau durchlesen!

PS: Ich habe rausgefunden zu wem die 0190050120 Nummer gehoert.

*"Knoedel Holdings AsP"* (gehoert zu Talkline, zu wem auch sonst!)

So zum Schluss werde ich noch ein paar bunte Banner von Euch anklicken um mich ein bissl zu revanchieren.


----------



## Baller Otto (28 Januar 2003)

Hy armer Student,

änder doch mal für die Zukunft die Anbindung der PCs an die Eumex.
USB Kabel raus, LAN Kabel rein, das bringt dich sofern KEINE USB Verbindung mehr zwischen PCs und Anlage ein Stück weit mehr auf die sicher Seite.

PS Du studierst nicht zufällig Jura ???


----------



## Baller Otto (28 Januar 2003)

Nachtrag:
könnte "Of Topic" sein gehört vieleicht auch dazu....

Hallo DevilFrank,

wenn du hier mal wieder vorbeischaust ( oder sonst jemand der dazu eine Idee hat ).

Neulich gingen unsere Meinungen etwas auseinander was die Anbindung von DSL an einen DSL-Router mit RS232/Com Schnittstelle und angeschlossenem Modem/ISDN Gerät betrifft. 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=843&start=600

Ich hatte ausgeführt:

Für angeschlossene PCs existiert nur der Router, d.h. eine LAN Verbindung. Diese Geräte haben in ihrem Web-Interface eine Möglichkeit ein an der RS232/Com-Port angeschlossenes Gerät über AT Befehle anzusprechen. Im Web-Interface wird auch die Einwahlnummer hinterlegt, welche der Router wählen soll wenn er eine Verbindung aufbauen soll. 

Ein Dialer versucht aber direkt am PC angeschlossene Modem/ISDN Geräte anzusprechen. Ein an einem Router angeschlossenes Modem/ISDN Gerät ist für ihn ( den Dialer ) nicht greifbar. 

Der Dialer müsste schon auf das Web-Interface des Routers zugreifen, das hoffentlich gesetzte Passwort kennen, die eingetragene Einwahlnummer durch seine 0190 Nummer ersetzen und dann ein Verbindungsaufbau über LAN starten. 
Bis jetzt kenn ich keinen der das kann. 

Funktionieren würde der Dialer wenn ein an dem Router angeschlossenes Modem/ISDN Gerät direkt als DFÜ Gerät zur Verfügung steht, das gibt es meines Wissens bei Geräten dieser Preisklasse nicht.

Du hattest geantwortet:

Die Verbindung kann auch über die TAPI-Funktion von Windows hergestellt werden. Ist die Schnittstelle am Router aktiv und ein Modem angeschlossen, dann ist aus die Maus. Die Verbindung wird zustande kommen.



Das, muss ich zu meiner Schande gestehen, verstehe ich nicht.
Meines Wissens greift die Tapi nur auf Geräte zu die über USB oder serielle Schnittstelle mit dem PC verbunden sind ( Infrarot + Bluetooth + Exoten mal ausgeklammert, geht vermutlich auch ), aber wie komme ich mit der Tapi über eine reine LAN, sprich über TCP/IP Verbindung auf einen Router. Hab ich da was verpasst, oder hast du dich geirrt ?

Bin Grad Ratlos, hatte aber auch schon zugegeben „Ist nicht mein Tag“, sollte es nicht meine Woche werden ?

Wenn ich Recht hab, lass uns vor die Tür gehen.


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Januar 2003)

@armer Student,
da die PC´s über USB angeschlossen und CapiControl installiert ist, existiert tatsächlich die Möglichkeit, eine (ungewollte) ISDN-Verbindung aufzubauen, da mindestens zwei der PC´s über "PC-direkt" angeschlossen sind. Die EUMEX reagiert dann je nach Anforderung des angeschlossenen PC´s (DSL/ISDN). Der Tipp von BallerOtto ist korrekt. Der sichere Weg ist, über eine Netzwerkkarte eine LAN-Verbindung zu DSL an der EUMEX aufzumachen. Oder zumindest das CapiControl runterzuwerfen. Wenn kein Capi-Treiber auf dem System vorhanden ist, kann die ISDN-Verbindung auch nicht hergestellt werden.

@BallerOtto
in dem von uns diskutierten Fall ging es um einen WLAN-Router. Wenn dieser bei der Standardinstallation die ISDN-Schnittstelle bereitstellt, kann von dem PC aus durchaus die Telefonie benutzt werden, diese Schnittstelle zu aktivieren und ein angeschlossenes Modem zum DialIn ansteuern. Das WLAN dient dann nur dazu, die Verbindung zu dem Router herzustellen. (Reine Signalübertragung) Hierbei kann man dann eigentlcih nicht mehr von einem reinen Router als solchen sprechen. Aber das ist ja heutzutage schick, alles, was nur irgendwie geht (kundenfreundlich) reinzupacken... 
Natürlich hast Du in dem Sinne recht, wenn nur ein reines LAN konfiguriert ist, wird es nicht funktionieren, da keine Übertragungsmöglichkeit besteht. 
Hier ist es dann tatsächlich die Frage, welche Funktionen stellt der betreffende Router bereit.

So, ich geh jetzt vor die Tür ein Bier trinken...
 :3d: 

Gruss Frank


----------



## Baller Otto (29 Januar 2003)

DevilFrank schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich geh jetzt vor die Tür ein Bier trinken...
> :3d:
> 
> Gruss Frank



Morgens halb neun in Deutschland:
Den Hammer weglegen, ein Bier aufmachen...
Du kannst das gut haben...


----------



## Devilfrank (29 Januar 2003)

:devil:  :zunge:  :devil:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2003)

Vieelicht wurde die Frage schonmal beantwortet. Ich würde aber trotzdem gern auf Nummer sicher gehen. Also:

Beim browsen öffnete sich ein Fenster mit "Free Software". Ich klickte statt auf NEIN auf JA und der Downlaod begann. Das Programm öffnete sich und bot mir an, für 1,86 Euro/min zu surfen. Das lehnte ich ab und löschte das Programm (OD-SHMA12.exe oder so...).

Im PC habe ich DSL und ISDN über USB (Teledat USB 2a/b).

Wenn ich jetzt das USB-Kabel aus dem Teledat rausziehe, dürfte doch nichts passieren - oder???

Danke für Eure Antworten.

S


----------



## Anonymous (31 Januar 2003)

...nichts mehr!


----------



## Anonymous (2 Februar 2003)

Ist es nicht möglich das bei dsl pur, sich ein dialer über capi oder sonstwas einwählen kann??? Die einzige verbindung an der mein pc an irgendetwas hängt ist das dsl modem mit der ethernet karte. ist dialer einwahl nicht möglich, ist das richtig? Modem ist zwar drin aber nie angeschloßen mit dem telefonnetz.

Und noch was, das aber nicht auf mich zutifft, wenn jemand ein modem hat das auch noch bis zum dsl splitter verbunden ist und man aber einen analogen telekom anschluß hat kann man dann telefonieren wenn sich ein dialer eingewählt hat???


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2003)

again:

...bei dsl-pur wählt sich kein Dialer ein. Dsl=Netzwerk, dialer(to dial)=wählen.
Netzwerk kann nicht wählen.
Die nächste Frage versteh ich jetzt aber wirklich nicht mehr...  :-?


----------



## Devilfrank (3 Februar 2003)

@gast nr.877990
1. Frage: hier ist keine Dialer-Verbindung möglich
2. Frage: wenn ein analoges Modem an dem Splitter angeschlossen ist und über dieses Modem eine Dialer-Verbindung aufgebaut ist, ist das Telefonieren am analogen Telefonanschluss nicht mehr möglich. Umgekehrt gilt das ebenso. Wird telefoniert, kann sich das analoge Modem nicht einwählen. Wobei allerdings die Frage offen bleibt: Wozu hängt das überhaupt noch dran???


Gruss Frank


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2003)

Das hängt nicht dran, die konstelation hat mich nur interessiert.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2003)

*Dialer*

Hab mal ne Frage:

Seit kurzem öffnet sich beim Verbinden mit dem Internet über T-DSL bei mir eine Anwendung in der Leiste: Zuerst erscheint : Dialing, dann: Checking Password, und dann: Connected

Ich kann diese Anwendung jedoch nicht als Fenster sehen oder gar schließen. Lediglich mit Alt+F4 lässt es sich schließen.

Habe meine ISDN Karte weder installiert noch mit dem Telefonanschluss verbunden.

Die Anwendung kann ich auf meinem PC leider nicht lokalisieren.

Meine Fragen:

Besteht die Gefahr eines Dialers in Verbindung mit Kosten???
Wie kann man solche Programme, seien sie auch harmlos, von der Festplatte bekommen.


Danke im Vorraus


hen


----------



## technofreak (18 Juni 2003)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				henman schrieb:
			
		

> Besteht die Gefahr eines Dialers in Verbindung mit Kosten???
> Wie kann man solche Programme, seien sie auch harmlos, von der Festplatte bekommen.



Zu DSL+Dialer:Siehe Anfang dieses Treads, da hat sich nichts geändert und wird sich auch nichts ändern. 

Überprüfung und Säuberung : Empfehlung Spybot Search&Destroy 
Download: http://security.kolla.de/

tf


----------



## technofreak (26 Juli 2003)

*Re: Dialer*



			
				Technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Überprüfung und Säuberung : Empfehlung Spybot Search&Destroy
> Download: http://security.kolla.de/



Nachtrag, da sich die Zahl der Dialer ständig erhöht hat, ist es unbedingt erforderlich 
sofort nach dem Download und beim  ersten Programmstart aus dem Programm heraus  den 
Update der Dialersignaturen auszuführen!! 
tf


----------



## Rahmat (8 August 2003)

Noch eine Alternative, wenn man TDSL + ISDN hat:
Nur surfen, wenn auf zwei Leitungen gleichzeitig telefoniert wird.
Aber immer darauf achten, dass keiner auflegt.  

 Rahmat


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2003)

*DFÜ in WinXP*

Ich lese hier immer von den Einstellungen in den "älteren" Win-Versionen.
Seit ich auf XP-Home umgestiegen bin, blicke ich allerdings NICHTS mehr.
Sorry auch das gibt´s.
Habe AOL8 und DSL und glaube sogar mittlerweile daran, dass mit Dialern+DSL wirklich nichts geht.

Meine Frage: Was sollte in den Netzwerkverbindungen drinstehen.
Wie würde dort ein Dialer aussehen? ( ich will einfach diese Sch..programme nicht auf den Rechner haben)

Bei laufender Internetverbindung habe ich die Einträge:
->Breitband: Internetdienstanbieter,Verbindung getrennt, Wan-Miniport.
->DFÜ: Icon mit "schwarzem Haken"  AOL Verbindung getrennt.
->LAN:LAN-Verbindung9,Aktiviert,ACER-DSL-Surf...
->Netzwerkbrücke: Netzwerkbrücke aktiv MAC-Brückenimport, 
    1394-Verbindung Aktiviert überbrückt 1394-Netzwerkadapter,
    LAN-Verbindung Deaktiviert überbrückt Realtek RTL 8139810x family...

Relevant dürfte ja nur die DFÜ sein? Seltsamerweise lassen sich keinerlei Eigenschaften bei diesem Icon aufrufen, egal wie ich das Ding anklicke.
Beim drüberfahren mit der Maus kommt lediglich  "Parallelanschluß (direkt)"


Berni


----------



## technofreak (28 August 2003)

Sorry , aber AOL fährt eine vollkommen eigene Schiene, daher könnte nur ein User mit Erfahrung 
*und* AOL Zugang deine Fragen beantworten. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (28 August 2003)

Danke Technofreak,
leider scheint es diesen User nirgends zu geben.........
nicht mal bei der AOL-Hotline !!!!!!!!!!! kann nur allgemeiner "Formbrief" als Antwort. Traurig, trauriger, AO..


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

*Trotzdem nochmal zu meiner Konig. eine Frage.*

Habe hier nun alle Threads durchgeackert  :-?  und trotzdem noch ne Frage. Zugang über DSL (Flat) und zusätzlich noch via USB Verbindung zur EUMEX 504. Diese Verbindung ist notwendig, da meine Frau viel Außendienste macht und regelmäßig Anrufumleitungen Rufweiterschaltungen etc. einstellen muss. Zudem sieht sie recht elegant auf dem BS wer anruft.
Sie sitzt ja nun fast rund um die Uhr am PC und ist um die 20 Stunden online täglich. Um die Gefahr eines Dailers habe ich sie ausreichend informiert und ich habe ihr eingeschärft, darauf zu achten ob der Capi irgendwelche Aktivitäten anzeigt. Denn das, so meine bescheidene Auffassung sollte er ja in jedem Fall machen ("Es wird eine neue Verbindung aufgebaut. Wollen Sie... etc.) Eine pauschale Sperrung von 0190-iger Nummern, welche über die geile Firewallfunktion der EUMEX möglich wäre entfällt ebenfalls, da via Ruter telefoniert wird und eine ganze Reihe von 1090-iger Nummern eingebunden sind. 
Kann ich nun davon ausgehen, dass wenn sich ein Dailer eingenistet hat, der Capitreiber in jedem Fall, den Einwahlversuch einzeigen wird oder gibt es diese elenden Proggis mitlerweile auch mit einer Ausschaltfunktion des Capicontrol?

best reagrds Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

*Nachtrag*

... habe ich beinahe vergessen. Der alte ISDN Zugnag mittels Raspppoe besteht freilig weiterhin, da DSL sehr oft Schwierigkeiten macht und meine Frau ja mitten in der Buchung nicht einfach Schluss machen kann, sprich sie weicht dann schon ab und zu auf ISDN aus.

Uwe  8)  )

_Link gelöscht tf/Moderator siehe NUB_

```
Werbung, Links
Werbung für kommerzielle Webseiten wird in Artikeln grundsätzlich nicht geduldet. Als Werbung in diesem Sinn sind auch Links zu kommerziellen Webseiten zu verstehen.
```


----------



## Uwe 1 (19 September 2003)

Jo, die lezten beiden, dass war ich  8) 

regards  Uwe

Edit:  ´tschuldigung, hab nicht mehr dran gedacht   , solche Links kommen nicht mehr  :holy: 
Übrigens, das mit dem Raspppoe und ISDN ist Unsinn, hab das wiedermal mit dem DSL-Zugang verwechselt  :-? 

Uwe


----------



## Anonymous (19 September 2003)

hallo henman, das gleiche hatte ich auch mal. wusste auch nicht, was ich machen sollte. eine erhöhte telefonrechnung hatte ich aber nicht. da ich ein paar wochen später einen virus hatte und die inhalte der festplatte teilweise nicht mehr zu verwenden waren, musste ich alles löschen. danach kam dieses fenster rechts von der startleiste aber nicht mehr.


----------



## No Dialing (20 Oktober 2003)

wenn ich ich alles richtig verstanden habe, reicht es nicht aus über

>internetoptionen< >verbindungen< >keine verbindung wählen<

die entsprechenden einstellungen zu unternehmen?


----------



## Der Genervte (7 November 2003)

*FAX-Frage*

Hab mal ne Frage, die hier nur bedingt rein passt:

Wenn ich ein Fax an die Nr. 01805 - xx xx xx sende (12ct/min) und das Fax-Prg zeigt mir als ID '+49 213x 1xx xx xx' an, ist das dann die richtige Nr., an die die 01805 weiter leitet? Zumal, die 213x wäre die Vorwahl des Ortes, wo der Empfänger sitzen soll.
Und, wenn man diese Nr. direkt wählt, kann man sich dann die 12ct/min sparen?

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ne Ahnung davon.


----------



## Heiko (7 November 2003)

*Re: FAX-Frage*



			
				Der Genervte schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne Frage, die hier nur bedingt rein passt:
> 
> Wenn ich ein Fax an die Nr. 01805 - xx xx xx sende (12ct/min) und das Fax-Prg zeigt mir als ID '+49 213x 1xx xx xx' an, ist das dann die richtige Nr., an die die 01805 weiter leitet? Zumal, die 213x wäre die Vorwahl des Ortes, wo der Empfänger sitzen soll.
> Und, wenn man diese Nr. direkt wählt, kann man sich dann die 12ct/min sparen?
> ...


0180-Nummern werden in der Regel auf einen ganz normalen Telefonanschluß geroutet. Das kann man allerdings auch geographisch machen, so dass ein Anrufer aus Augsburg z.B. in München an die Hotline kommt und einer Anrufer aus Bremen in Hamburg. Wenn der Empfänger sein Fax so einstellt, dass das Routingziel angegeben wird, so ist das sein Problem. Du kannst die Nummer genauso verwenden - es sei denn, sie ist falsch.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

Hallo Administrator,

die Behauptung mit DSL ist keine Dialereinwahl möglich möchte ich so -aus eigener Erfahrung - so nicht stehen lassen.

Es gibt sie! Mit der DeTeWe40dsl habe ich es selbst "gebührenpflichtig" erfahren. Wahrscheinlich funktioniert der Dialertrick auch mit der baugleichen Eumex lan bzw. DeTeWe45dsl.

Der RAPIDSPARK-Dialer hat sich bei mir trotz DSL (nur DSL und keine andere Verbindung über Modem bzw ISDN-Karte) eingewählt. Er hat eine - bisher von mir nicht nachvollziehbare - Lücke der DeTeWe40 dsl (baugleich mit Eumex 604(?)Lan) - ausgenutzt. Der Schaden ist bei mir klein, da ich es sehr schnell bemerkt habe. 
In meiner Neugierde habe ich alle meine letzten Seiten nochmals aufgerufen, die Quelle gefunden und den Dialer isoliert, der sich normaler weise aus dem System selbständig löscht. 

Bei mir war der Dateiname rs.exe.exe für die Nummer 0190861529.


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Administrator,
> 
> die Behauptung mit DSL ist keine Dialereinwahl möglich möchte ich so -aus eigener Erfahrung - so nicht stehen lassen.


Les bitte mal die Anleitung Deiner Anlage.
Ich zitiere mal von der Webseite:


> Die OpenCom 40dsl bringt bis zu 4 PCs gleichzeitig über 3 LAN-Ports und einen USB-Port über einen integrierten IP-Router per DSL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also wird auch eine Einwahl über ISDN unterstützt.
Und weiter:


> Eine Konfigurationssoftware,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Ding ist also faktisch vom PC aus nichts anderes als ein Modem. Damit kannst Du dann jede beliebige Nummer wählen. Das hat nichts mit "Router" zu tun. Und auch nichts mit dem geforderten *reinen DSL-Anschluß*.


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

Danke für die Mühe mit der Gebrauchsanleitung. 

Mein Hinweis sollte eine Warnung an alle anderen Betreiber dieser Telefonanlagen sein!

Natürlich kann die Anlage über ISDN/Modem eine Internetverbindung herstellen. Die Anlage hat aber keine automatische Fall-Back-Funktion wenn über den Router "DSL" gewählt wird. 
CAPI ist bei mir grundsätzlich nicht aktiv und ich habe - auf der Suche nach der "offenen Tür" alle meine DFÜ Möglichkeiten durchgeprüft ohne das ich jemals eine Verbindung nach außen aufbauen konnte.

Vielleicht bringt der Dialer seine eigenen Treiber mit.

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Hinweise. Für mich ist der Fall - wegen des geringen Schadens - erledigt. 
Konsequenz für mich: ich habe wieder - wie zu Modem Zeiten "YAW" installiert. 

Vielen Dank für die vielen Info's auf Euren Seiten.


----------



## technofreak (13 November 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> CAPI ist bei mir grundsätzlich nicht aktiv und ich habe - auf der Suche nach
> der "offenen Tür" alle meine DFÜ Möglichkeiten durchgeprüft ohne das ich jemals eine
> Verbindung nach außen aufbauen konnte.



Das ist ja das tückische an illegalen Dialerprogrammen, daß sie außerordentlich "erfinderisch" 
sind und DFÜ-Verbindungen aufbauen können, die "normalerweise" nicht installierbar sind.
Sobald und solange eine Verbindung zum ISDN-Port des Splitters vorhanden ist,  besteht die 
Gefahr ungewollter Einwahlen, die mit entsprechenden Methoden minimiert werden muß. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (6 Dezember 2003)

hallo leute. hab da ne kleine frage: habe einen Internetzugang über Kabel.
besteht hier die gehfahr das ich vone einem dialer abgezockt wird?

Danke im Voraus  8)


----------



## technofreak (6 Dezember 2003)

fragender schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute. hab da ne kleine frage: habe einen Internetzugang über Kabel.
> besteht hier die gehfahr das ich vone einem dialer abgezockt wird?



Ja, wenn der Rückkanal (Uplink) über eine Telefonverbindung geht:
Siehe http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543
tf


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe da nochmal eine grundsätzliche Frage :

Mir ist ja vollkommen klar das sich ein 0190 Dialer sich nicht auf einem reinen DSL System installieren kann (zumindest nicht schädlich).

Aber ist es nicht grundsätzlich möglich unbemerkt vom User die Standard DSL Verbindung  zu meinem ISP auf einen anderen ISP mit DSL Unterstützung zu ändern  ??

Das einzige was dann problematisch wäre, ist die Abrechnung (0190 Kosten entstehen ja nicht) die ja direkt zwischen ISP und dem bei dem  ISP angemeldeten und registrierten User stattfindet.

Ich komme deshalb darauf weil die DFÜ Einstellungen in meiner DFÜ Verbindung wie folgt aussehen :
Benutzername : [email protected]

Es müsste doch eigendlich möglich sein eine neue DSL Verbindung zu erstellen mit Angaben wie :

Benutzername : [email protected]

oder übersehe ich da irgendwo etwas ???


----------



## Captain Picard (5 Januar 2004)

Turin Daedur schrieb:
			
		

> Es müsste doch eigendlich möglich sein eine neue DSL Verbindung zu erstellen mit Angaben wie :
> Benutzername : [email protected]
> oder übersehe ich da irgendwo etwas ???


1. ja, aber nicht unbemerkt  und gegen den Willen eines Users , genau so wenig wie es möglich ist , 
in einem Netzwerk eine neuen User ohne den Willen/Wissen  des Admins oder von einem User
 erstellen zu lassen: DSL ist ein Netzwerk, ist ein Netzwerk, ist ein Netzwerk, ist ein Netzwerk....... 
2. Ja 
Das Thema ist schon mehr als einmal diskutiert worden. Es wäre sinnvoll den Thread in Gänze zu lesen.  
cp


----------



## Anonymous (5 Januar 2004)

@Turin-Daedur;

Es ist schon ein wenig langweilig, aber trotzdem gerne nochmal:

Alle Dsl-User haben ein Kästchen namens Splitter (annähernd übersetzt: Trenner") irgendwo in der Wohnung rumhängen, liegen oder sonstwas. Der Splitter trennt Dsl (Dynamic Subscriber Line) vom analogen oder Isdn-Signal. Und damit ist nix mehr mit "to dial"=wählen! Der Gebrauch des Wortes "Dsl-Dialer" ist an sich schon schräg. Aktuell muss sich der Benutzer dieses "Dialers" immer noch per Telefon einwählen. Insofern "dialt" er tatsächlich. Also nochmal: to dial, dialer= Wählverbindung. Dsl= Netzwerkverbindung. Alle Möglichkeiten der Mehrwertverdiener auf diesem Wege ein paar Öre zu verdienen, sind nicht lukratv genug.
 
Ach ja: Mit einem Telefonhörer sind beispielsweise über den "Dsl_Anteil" in der Leitung keinerlei Geräusche, wie Modem oder Faxgesänge zu hören.  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2004)

nichtversteher schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist schon ein wenig langweilig, aber trotzdem gerne nochmal:
> 
> Alle Dsl-User haben ein Kästchen namens Splitter (annähernd übersetzt: Trenner") irgendwo in der Wohnung rumhängen, liegen oder sonstwas. Der Splitter trennt Dsl (Dynamic Subscriber Line) vom analogen oder Isdn-Signal. Und damit ist nix mehr mit "to dial"=wählen! Der Gebrauch des Wortes "Dsl-Dialer" ist an sich schon schräg. Aktuell muss sich der Benutzer dieses "Dialers" immer noch per Telefon einwählen. Insofern "dialt" er tatsächlich. Also nochmal: to dial, dialer= Wählverbindung. Dsl= Netzwerkverbindung. Alle Möglichkeiten der Mehrwertverdiener auf diesem Wege ein paar Öre zu verdienen, sind nicht lukratv genug.
> 
> Ach ja: Mit einem Telefonhörer sind beispielsweise über den "Dsl_Anteil" in der Leitung keinerlei Geräusche, wie Modem oder Faxgesänge zu hören.  :lol:



Es ist mir alles ja vollkommen klar, das es sich bei DSL um eine Netzwerkverbindung handelt, und somit keine Gefahr durch 0190 Dialer gibt. Das der Begriff "Dialer" bei DSL nicht so ganz passt ist mir auch bewusst, mir fällt halt nur kein besserer ein.   

Mir geht es darum ob es nicht programmtechnisch möglich ist unbemerkt meine normale DSL Netzwerkverbindung zu meinem ISP durch eine andere DSL Netzwerkverbindung zu einem anderen ISP zu ersetzen (was ja ein Dialer durch die 0190 Nummer macht) .

Wie gesagt meine DSL Netzwerkverbindung ist wie folgt konfiguriert :

Benutzername : [email protected]
Passwort : manuelle eingabe
Rufnummer : 0 

die ersetzt werden könnte durch 

benutzername : [email protected]
Passwort : leer
Rufnummer : 0

und das das eigendliche Problem an der Sache ist das der fremde ISP nicht so einfach  (ohne Anmeldung & Registrierung des Users) an sein Geld kommt, weil ja logischerweise nicht über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden kann ?


P.S. : Ich bin durchaus des Englischen mächtig und bin in Sachen Computer und Netzwerk usw. kein Newbie oder DAU, lediglich DSL ist für mich noch ein wenig Neuland, da mein ISP erst seit Sommer 2003 DSL anbietet und ich mir vorher darüber keine Gedanken gemacht habe.


----------



## technofreak (6 Januar 2004)

Turin Daedur schrieb:
			
		

> und das das eigendliche Problem an der Sache ist das der fremde ISP nicht so einfach  (ohne Anmeldung & Registrierung des Users) an sein Geld kommt, weil ja logischerweise nicht über die Telefonrechnung abgerechnet werden kann ?



Bingo, da liegt der Haken, die Zuordnung IP<> Userdaten  ist nur dem Provider bekannt und
 den holt der Teufel (sprich die Justiz) wenn er an Unbefugte die Zuordnung IP<> Userdaten rausrücken würde. 
Diese kann und  darf nur an Strafverfolgungsbehörden per  richterlichen Beschluß erfolgen. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2004)

*GESÄNGE*

Ach ja: Mit einem Telefonhörer sind beispielsweise über den "Dsl_Anteil" in der Leitung keinerlei Geräusche, wie Modem oder Faxgesänge zu hören.  :lol:[/quote]

Äh., da kann man/frau nix hören.
Die Daten (DSL) werden nämlich auf eine Frequenz moduliert, die selbst
wenn der Speaker (sprich Hörer) das noch wiedergeben könnte, Du auf 
jeden Fall Lauscher wie eine Fledermaus haben müsstest.

Das ganze ist viel, viel E-Technik, Mathematik und Physik. :roll:  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2004)

@dplit;


> as ganze ist viel, viel E-Technik, Mathematik und Physik.


Tatsächlich? Bei Isdn oder an einem PCM2-4 oder mehr-Splitter hört man mit einem Prüfhörer schon was. Wenn Du Ahnung davon hast, solltest Du das kennen. Zschhschhshchhschh....bischen Einspeisung, wenig Volt und viel PCB!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Hab t-dsl...wähle mich über DFÜ ein...onboard 56k modem schon längst ausgebaut...und hatte heute nen dialer drauf....weiß nichmehr genau von welcher seite war viel am surfen...jedenfalls hat er die netzwerkverbindung t-online (meine selbsterstellte) ersetzt und war ohne merklichen reconnect per 0246 usw. dienstnr im internet! dazu kam ne netzwerkverbindung: t-online_OLD...war aber mit denselben daten wie der dialer...habs erst gemerkt als ich das icon unten rechts angeklickt hab und mich über die onlinezeit gewundert...hätte viel länger sein sollen...soll jetz keine panikmache sein...ist ne tatsache   war damit im internet und weiß jetzt absolut nicht, was auf mich zukommt


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

sry für doppelpost;
wollt noch dazu sagen, daß es KEIN dsl dialer war also nichts mit @provider.usw.   stand nur ne dienstnummer....kann es also sein, daß ich mich irgendwie über isdn eingewählt habe??
hab grad im bios nachgesehen und dort ist das onboard modem enabled..obwohls ausgebaut ist...aber trotzdem blick ich da nich durch


----------



## Devilfrank (30 Januar 2004)

Also nochmal:
Ein Netzwerk ist ein Netzwerk ist ein Netzwerk. 
Da "dialt" nichts. Wenn die neue DFÜ-Verbindung online war, wie Du schreibst, dann war auch ein Modemkabel im Rechner und das onboard-Modem aktiviert.
Wenn nicht: Ein Netzwerk ist ein Netzwerk ist ein Netzwerk...


----------



## Counselor (30 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Also nochmal:
> Ein Netzwerk ist ein Netzwerk ist ein Netzwerk.
> Da "dialt" nichts. Wenn die neue DFÜ-Verbindung online war, wie Du schreibst, dann war auch ein Modemkabel im Rechner und das onboard-Modem aktiviert.
> Wenn nicht: Ein Netzwerk ist ein Netzwerk ist ein Netzwerk...



Es gibt aber auch kombinierte DSL/ISDN Lösungen. Da könnte schon was gedialt haben

http://www.avm.de/de/Produkte/FRITZCard_DSL/FRITZ_Card_DSL/index.html


----------



## haudraufundschluss (30 Januar 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Devilfrank schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, aber dann bestand auch eine Modemverbindung. Die Combi-Karte von Fritz! hat entweder zwei Buchsen oder eine Kabelpeitsche, die man an Splitter und NTBA anschließen muss, damit was wählt. Ist nix anderes, als ein installiertes und verkabeltes Modem zur bestehenden DSL-Verbindung.


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2004)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber dann bestand auch eine Modemverbindung. Die Combi-Karte von Fritz! hat entweder zwei Buchsen oder eine Kabelpeitsche, die man an Splitter und NTBA anschließen muss, damit was wählt. Ist nix anderes, als ein installiertes und verkabeltes Modem zur bestehenden DSL-Verbindung.



http://www.avm.de/de/Service/AVM_Service_Portale/FRITZCard_DSL/index.php3

warst etwas schneller    auf der Abbildung die beiden Buchsen an der hinteren Karte  sehen 


Der Vorteil dieser Lösung ist der Platzgewinn , der Nachteil, wenn etwas nicht funktioniert,
wie ich es bei einem  Bekannten erlebt und getestet habe  (weil er Schwierigkeiten
 mit der DSL-Verbindung hatte, ständige Abbrüche) , steht man im wahrsten Sinne 
des Wortes im Dunkeln, da die m.E. sehr wichtigen LED-Anzeigen eines externen Modems fehlen.
 Dies können  in keinster Weise durch Softwarediagnosen ersetzt werden. Außerdem muß 
(soweit ich das beobachten konnte) jedesmal beim Neueinschalten des PCs der Synchronisationszyklus
 mit dem Gegenmodem in  der Vermittung abgewartet werden, was bei einem externen Modem 
nicht der Fall ist, da dies ständig eingeschaltet bleibt.


----------



## Counselor (30 Januar 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> warst etwas schneller    auf der Abbildung die beiden Buchsen an der hinteren Karte  sehen



Natürlich muß man physikalisch mit dem Telefonnetz verbunden sein . Einige haben aber solche Lösungen und wähnen sich mit eingestecktem Kabel in trügerischer Sicherheit. Übrigens wissen die Leute oft gar nicht, wie ihr PC konfiguriert ist, weil das ein Bekannter gemacht hat. Dann werden oft abenteuerliche Dinge behauptet, und wenn einer vor Ort geht, sieht die Installation ganz anders aus, wie vom User am Telefon beschrieben.

Ein Beispiel, wie ich es schon erlebt habe:

User hatte Problem bei der Verbindung mit DSl über ISDN zum VPN Gateway.
Frage: Sie haben DSL?
Antwort: Ja
Frage: Ist der PC mit dem DSL-Modem verbunden?
Antwort: Ich habe kein DSL-Modem. Aber gestern gings noch! :wall:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Also nochmal:
> Ein Netzwerk ist ein Netzwerk ist ein Netzwerk.
> Da "dialt" nichts. Wenn die neue DFÜ-Verbindung online war, wie Du schreibst, dann war auch ein Modemkabel im Rechner und das onboard-Modem aktiviert.
> Wenn nicht: Ein Netzwerk ist ein Netzwerk ist ein Netzwerk...



kannst mir erzählen was du willst...in meinem pc ist _kein_ modem....aber onboardmodem ist aktiv...außer der netzwerkkarte, die stinknormal ans dsl modem und das zum NTBA angeschlossen ist...und es besteht auch nur diese EINE verbindung an die telefonbuchse....
und ich WAR damit online...das ist sicher...
erklären kann ichs mir nicht...ich kann euch nur tatsachen bieten

ur turn


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

wargh ich sollt mich anmelden dann könnt ich posts editieren *g*
ich hab ne stinknormale 100mbit netzwerkkarte realtek netzwerkkarte drin...oder wars ne 10er..hm kA ist ja auch relativ egal...also nichts mit combi...


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2004)

confused~ schrieb:
			
		

> wargh ich sollt mich anmelden dann könnt ich posts



das wäre keine schlechte Idee. 

 was den "Einwahlvorgang" betrifft, das glaub ich erst, wenn mir das jemand
nachvollziehbar vorführt.
 Danach müßte ich schon hunderte Mal "on-line" gewesen sein,  da es zu meinem  Hobby 
gehört Dialer zu testen , mit DSL-nicht pur , d.h ein Modem ist installiert 
und angeschlossen,
 aber die Verbindung zur Telefonsteckdose fehlt.  Alles was passiert (seit zwei Jahren)  ist, daß die Dialer
 sich beschweren, daß sie nicht "rauskönnen" 

Ich würde am deiner  Stelle gelassen sein,  falls du tatsächlich etwas auf der Telefonrechnung
 finden solltest, würde mich doch sehr interessieren, welche Nummer das gewesen sein soll . 
An Hand der IP dürfte das schwierig sein.....
tf


----------



## acidalpha (30 Januar 2004)

Gesagt, getan. 
Hast aber gefährliche Hobbies   naja, so scheint es mir jedenfalls nach dem komischen dialer gestern... *g*
nr vom dialer hab ich auch noch rausfinden können ->
002463535448

ob ich herausfind, wo ich den genau herhab wird glaub schwer..
vielleicht liegts auch an meinen anschluss (?)
netzwerkkarte -> dsl modem -> kasten mit groß dsl drauf..(ntba i think)
oh..hab grad gemerkt unsere eumex is wieder angeschlossen...*confused*  liegt wohl am neuen isdn telefon (nein, hat keine isdn karte drin..)  totales kabelwirrwarr blick da nichmehr durch..die eumex hat auf jedenfall ne isdn karte drin bin ich mir sicher..muss mal später meine eltern fragen wie die das angeschlossen haben...war zu dem zeitpunkt im ausland...dann is da noch ne box mit t-net isdn drauf stehend (was is nun splitter und was ntba?   habs vor 2 jahren angeschlossen und bisher so belassen *g* ) also richtig gelassen kann ich nach dem anblick der eumex jetzt nichtmehr so wirklich sein :/

edit: komischer anblick: "Artikel: 1" mal was anderes als "posts"


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gestern gings noch! :wall:


zweithäufigste Einrede: Ich hab nix gemacht   

tf


----------



## technofreak (30 Januar 2004)

acidalpha schrieb:
			
		

> nr vom dialer hab ich auch noch rausfinden können ->
> 002463535448



Na das ist einer  von den sogenanten Auslandsdialern, die aber genau wie jeder andere Dialer bei
 echtem DSL-pur nicht rauskönnen 
http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1839692
tf


----------



## Devilfrank (30 Januar 2004)

acidalpha schrieb:
			
		

> oh..hab grad gemerkt unsere eumex is wieder angeschlossen...*confused*  liegt wohl am neuen isdn telefon (nein, hat keine isdn karte drin..)  totales kabelwirrwarr blick da nichmehr durch..die eumex hat auf jedenfall ne isdn karte drin bin ich mir sicher..muss mal später meine eltern fragen wie die das angeschlossen haben...



Lass mich raten...die Eumex ist via USB angeschlossen am Rechner.?


----------



## acidalpha (30 Januar 2004)

nun, wäre es möglich, daß sich der dialer über die eumex eingewählt hat????  eigentlich ja nicht, da diese nicht an den pc direkt angeschlossen ist per usb...treiber sind auch keine hierfür vorhanden...ich verstehs nich...und glauben würd ichs eigentlich auch nich wenn ichs nicht selbst gesehen hätte


----------



## Devilfrank (30 Januar 2004)

Geh mal auf Suche und such nach Eumex, das haben wir hier schonmal diskutiert...


----------



## acidalpha (30 Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank schonmal
ich blick da langsam echt nichtmehr durch...ich check mal alle kabelverbindungen morgen..ist NICHT an usb angeschlossen! das ist schonmal klar...habs eben manuell versucht...ging nicht...wie zum teufel konnte ich mich dann über den dialer per isdn einwählen   weil im internet war ich währenddessen auf jedenfall


----------



## Anonymous (30 Januar 2004)

Ist auch keine serielle Verbindung vorhanden, meine Eumex hat USB und Serielle Anschlußmöglickeit zum Computer.


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2004)

*DSL und Dialer*

Hallo zusammen,
mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten:
ich habe auch "nur" DSL von freenet und sonst nix. Leider habe ich aus der guten alten "analog-Modem Zeit" vor ca. 4 Wochen mir einen Dialer Relax_B eingefangen und bislang ihn aus Beweisgründen auch nicht gelöscht. NUn meine Frage:
Kann es dennoch sein, dass der Dialer der Grund ist, weshalb ich ständig bei DSL aus dem Internet fliege und nur über das Neubooten des Rechners ich erst wieder ins Internet gehen kann ?? 
Meine Vermutung ist, dass der Dialer sich aktiviert, sprich über eine andere Nummer einloggen möchte, aber DSL nur die eigene Nummer akzeptiert, so dass es zu einem Konflikt kommt. 

Wenn das so wäre, dann hätte der Dialer doch indirekt Auswirkung auf das DSL ?

Wer hat diese Erfahrung auch schon gemacht ? Oder ist meine Vermutung total falsch und es ist ein freenet bzw. hardware Problem ??


----------



## technofreak (1 März 2004)

*Re: DSL und Dialer*



			
				Gast NR. Tausend schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so wäre, dann hätte der Dialer doch indirekt Auswirkung auf das DSL ?



Es wurde hier immer darauf hingewiesen, daß Dialer zwar mit DSL-pur sich nicht einwählen können.
aber zu Störungen bei der Einwahl führen können. Daher sollte aus "hygienischen" Gründen 
die gleichen Schutzmaßnahmen ergriffen werden, wie bei normaler Modemeinwahl.

Dialerschutzprogramme oder auch Spybot können hier bei der Suche und Entfernung helfen. 

tf


----------



## Anonymous (1 März 2004)

*Dialerschutz*

Hallo Technofreak !
es ist ja der Wahnsinn wie schnell du antwortest. Vor allem ist mir aufgefallen, dass du fast in jedem Forum hier sehr kompetent vetrten bist. Echt toll !!

Sag mal, kannst du mir kurz sagen, was aus deiner Sicht die effektivsten Schutzprogramme für das Internet sind ? 

Gewiss steht es irgendwo in der Foren, aber bevor ich mir den Wolf suche (bin hier auf der Arbeit) wäre es riesig von dir, wenn du mir weiterhelfen könntest. Nur soviel, habe Antivir und 0190-Warne derzeit im Einsatz. 
Ad-aware wollte ich schon öfters herunterladen, aber irgendwie ging das aus unerklärlichen Gründen nicht.

Mein Dank schon mal in voraus !


----------



## technofreak (1 März 2004)

hier findest du die gängigen Programme :
http://www.dialerhilfe.de/dialer/download.php
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

welches davon "das Beste" ist kann ich dir ganz offen nicht sagen, da das Testen dieser Programme extrem 
zeitaufwendig ist und trotzdem keine eindeutige Beurteilung ermöglicht , einfach auf Grund der riesigen
 Menge von Dialern und der ständigen "Neuentwicklungen" . Mit DSL bist du in der günstigen Lage diese Programme 
selber ohne Gefahren zu testen. Man kann das zum Hobby machen, indem man ein altes ausgedientes 
Analogmodem zwar installiert, aber einfach nicht an die Telefonleitung anschließt. Damit kann man dann sehr schön die 
Einwahlversuche von Dialern testen, da die sich fast immer mit Begeisterung auf die vermeintliche "Freiheit" 
stürzen.   

tf


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

Hallo erstmal zusammen....

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem und hoffe das ihr mir da weiterhelfen könnt.
Ich habe mir gestern ein Dialer eingefangen, den ich dummerweise direkt vom desktop gelöscht habe und auch sonst noch so wo ich ihn über "suchen" gefunden habe.
Als ich heute morgen ins I-net wollte konnte ich mich nicht einloggen.
Als ich mir dann mal meine Verbindungen anguckte sah ich das auf einmal 2 Verbindungen da waren, die ich löschte.
Ich habe dann einfach ne neue DFÜ verbindung mit meinen daten hergestellt und es ging.
Jetzt das eigentliche Problem:

Nach ca. 1-2 Minuten erstellt sich zu meiner bestehenden verbindung noch eine 2te
ich nenne meine immer T-Online
und die neue T-Online_OLD
Trenne ich meine Verbindung zum I-Net um mich neu einzuwählen geht das nicht mehr und ich  muss erst beide löschen und ne neue Verbindung erstellen.
Ich habe schon div. Programme wie a² oder 0190 warner mal durchlaufen lassen aber alles ohne erfolg.
Ich weiss nicht mehr weiter.
Wenn ich auf eigenschaften gehe steht bei Dienstname nur diese nummer:
0088213885244
Ich habe nur ganz normales T-Online DSL (analog)
keine modemkarten oder sonstiges.
nur ne normale onboard Netzwerkarte.

Ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt
danke im voraus


----------



## Anonymous (5 April 2004)

Hallo. 
Ich habe auch Freenet DSL und mir neulich gleich 2 Dialer eingefangen.
Ob sie sich eingewählt haben weiß ich nicht, da ich nicht weiß woran man dies merkt, falls man es merken könnte.

Mein Problem ist, dass ich nicht weiß ob es für einen Dialer möglich ist sich in eine DSL-Leitung einzuwählen, denn im T-DSL-Splitter (hoffe es heißt so, bin nicht so der PC-Profi) ist auch ein Telefon angeschlossen.

Ist mein DSL jetzt unsicher?

Kann es auch sein, dass ich mir nur Dialer eingefangen hab, die sich aber nicht eingewählt haben???


----------



## Anonymous (14 April 2004)

*DSL-Dialer*

 
Ich habe gerade von meinem Rechner einen Dialer entfernt , der
nachweislich verbindung mit dem DSL-Modem gehabt hat.
(Aufgezeichnete Verbindung mit dem TDSL-Speedmanager ca. 6 min.)
Ich habe nur DSL, kein Modem, kein Fax und nur eine einfache Onboard
Netzwerkkarte und ein altes von der Telekom geliefertes DSL-Modem
(Riesiger Kasten das olle Ding)

Ich bin gespannt ob ich da ne nette Rechnung bekomme.

Wie kann das nu wieder gehn ?
Kann mir da einer was zu schreiben.

Danke ! ( kann ein paar aufmunternde Worte gebrauchen :cry: )


----------



## BenTigger (14 April 2004)

Tja, wie kann man dich dann nur noch aufmuntern, du ärmster....

Der Dialer hatte doch tatsächlich eine Verbindung zum DSL Modem??

Na und ?? Ist doch Schei..egal, lass ihn doch. Dein DSL Modem ist zum Glück nicht in der Lage Rechnungen zu versenden. Das macht nur die Telekom. 

Aber bis dahin ist er nicht gekommen, da er ja im DSL-Modem hängen blieb


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

*doom*

C'est pas pour dire mais ce virus Mydoom est vraiment casse couilles , je n'arrive pas a m'en débarasser !!!


----------



## technofreak (5 Mai 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=351

Wer das  erste Posting dieses Threads gelesen und verstanden hat, sollte eigentlich keine  Fragen 
zu DSL und Dialern mehr offen haben. Mehr gibt es dazu nicht zu sagen, In den zwei Jahren
seitdem dieser Beitrag geschrieben  wurde, hat sich an dieser  Erklärung nichts geändert.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Hallo ,

es soll in absehbarer Zeit einen DSL Webdialer geben. Rein Technisch wäre es machbar.
Da werden wohl noch einige Dinge auf uns zukommen.
Richtig froh bin ich, das mein Regionaler Anbierter niemals einen DSL-Dialer ermöglichen wird.


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2004)

Bin neu hier :) schrieb:
			
		

> es soll in absehbarer Zeit einen DSL Webdialer geben. Rein Technisch wäre es machbar.



mhh, interessant , wo hast du denn das gesehen/gelesen, nenn doch mal die Quelle

tf


----------



## Stalker2002 (13 Mai 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Bin neu hier :) schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der braucht doch keine Quellen, das ist nur ein Heise-Troll auf der Durchreise.
 Schau dir nur seinen Nick an, das sagt doch alles.

MfG
L.


----------



## technofreak (13 Mai 2004)

Jeder bekommt hier seine Chance, wofür hängt von ihm selbst ab    

tf


----------



## BenTigger (14 Mai 2004)

Naja, obwohl soooo Unrecht hat er ja nicht, wenn man den seit jahren laufenden Ankündigungen ARvMP laucht, steht der ja schon seit langem kurz vor der Fertigstellung


----------



## Stalker2002 (14 Mai 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, obwohl soooo Unrecht hat er ja nicht, wenn man den seit jahren laufenden Ankündigungen ARvMP laucht, steht der ja schon seit langem kurz vor der Fertigstellung



Ich vermute mal, dieser DSL-Dialer soll mit HURD gebündelt werden.
Dann ist ja klar, das er erst nächstes Jahr kommt. :santa: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Guten Tag,

ich bin zwar Laie und werde es vermutlich immer bleiben. Aber eines ist, glaube ich, nicht ganz richtig ausgedrückt

"Ich habe einen DSL-Zugang und zusätzlich eine ISDN-Karte oder ein Modem im Rechner (z.B. zum Faxen) 
Mit dieser Konfiguration ist man vor Dialern nicht sicher. Der Dialer kann unbemerkt das Modem oder die ISDN-Karte zur Einwahl nutzen."

Ich bin DSL-Nutzer, gehe über die Verbindung Computer -> externe Netzwerkkarte -> DSL-Modem -> DSL-Splitter in das Internet. Allerdings besitzt mein Computer ein integriertes 56 Kbit/s-Modem. Und die externe Netzwerkkarte wird gelegentlich als ISDN-Karte bezeichnet. Modem sowie ISDN-Karte sind jedoch lediglich der genannten Verbindung über DSL-Modem und DSL-Splitter vorgeschaltet, haben keine darüber hinausgehende Verbindung zu Telefonbuchse oder Telefonanlage, beispielsweise über ein Telefonkabel.

Also: laut oben stehender Behauptung wäre ich "vor Dialern nicht sicher", weil sowohl ein Modem als auch eine ISDN-Karte im Rechner stecken. Woanders habe ich aber gehört, daß Modem und ISDN-Karte über die Verbindung Computer -> externe Netzwerkkarte -> DSL-Modem -> DSL-Splitter nicht in der Lage sind, Telefonnummern zu wählen. Dazu bräuchten sie nämlich eine Verbindung zu Telefonbuchse oder Telefonanlage, vorzugsweise mit einem Telefonkabel.

Was ist richtig? Bin ich trotz Modem und ISDN-Karte geschützt, solange nur ein Kabel, nämlich das zum DSL-Modem und DSL-Splitter, im Rechner steckt, auch wenn Modem und ISDN-Karte vorhanden sind?

Ontje


----------



## virenscanner (24 Mai 2004)

> Was ist richtig? Bin ich trotz Modem und ISDN-Karte geschützt, solange nur ein Kabel, nämlich das zum DSL-Modem und DSL-Splitter, im Rechner steckt, auch wenn Modem und ISDN-Karte vorhanden sind?


Ja, Du bist "erst einmal" sicher.

"Erst einmal" ist so zu verstehen, dass "(z.B. zum Faxen)" impliziert, dass zumindest temporär eine Verbindung zwischen Modem/Karte und Telefonbuchse hergestellt wird. Und in just dieser Zeit bist Du *nicht* mehr sicher...


----------



## technofreak (24 Mai 2004)

Ontje2 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist richtig? Bin ich trotz Modem und ISDN-Karte geschützt, solange nur ein Kabel,
> nämlich das zum DSL-Modem und DSL-Splitter, im Rechner steckt, auch wenn
> Modem und ISDN-Karte vorhanden sind?


Nur wenn ein zweites Kabel  vom Splitter, entweder analog zu einem Modem oder ISDN zu einer ISDN-Karte 
angeschlossen ist, kann sich ein Dialer einwählen. Installieren kann er sich aber,
wenn du nicht entsprechende Vorsichtsmaßnahmen triffst , so daß, wenn doch einmal das Kabel 
angeschlossen würde (z.B um zu Faxen) zuschlagen könnte. 

tf

PS: VS war schneller


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Danke!

Was ist es denn, das bei der Verbindung Computer (einschließlich Modem) -> externe Netzwerkkarte (mitunter eine ISDN-Karte) -> DSL-Modem -> DSL-Splitter das Einwählen verhindert, wenn doch zwei wählfähige Geräte vorhanden sind?

Ontje


----------



## Captain Picard (24 Mai 2004)

Irgenwie hab ich den Eindruck, daß du entweder nicht verstehen willst oder kannst , alles was es
zu dem Thema zu sagen gibt, ist bereits bis zum Abwinken erklärt worden 

cp


----------



## BenTigger (25 Mai 2004)

Ontje2 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke!
> 
> Was ist es denn, das bei der Verbindung Computer (einschließlich Modem) -> externe Netzwerkkarte (mitunter eine ISDN-Karte) -> DSL-Modem -> DSL-Splitter das Einwählen verhindert, wenn doch zwei wählfähige Geräte vorhanden sind?
> 
> Ontje



Schliess mal ein Telefon an deinen Staubsauger an und stecke den Staubsauger dann in die Steckdose.  Kannst du dann Telefonieren?? NEEE aber warum denn nicht?? am Staubsauger ist doch ein wahlfähiges Endgerät angeschlossen...

Nun alles Klar??


----------



## manolaris (22 August 2004)

*DSL und Dialergefahr*

Hallo Gemeinde,
wer von euch hat wirklich DSL und trotzdem sich den Dialer geholt, der aktiv wurde. Ich meine dann über Telecom eine Rechnung bekommen. Langsam habe ich das Gefühl, das es viel behauptet wird, vom hören sagen, aber niemend hat es wirklich erlebt. danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## Dino (22 August 2004)

Am Ende dürfte sich immer eine einleuchtende Erklärung gefunden haben. 
Eine ganz profane wäre, dass sich jemand ganz schlicht am Telefon verwählt hat. Ansonsten ist irgendwo im Strang ein Wählgerät vorhanden gewesen. Sei es, dass noch ein Modem aus vergangenen Tagen im Rechner ein verträumtes Dasein führte und zudem noch angeschlossen war, oder sei es, dass eine spezielle Hardware vorhanden war, die mehr Features hatte als der Besitzer vermutete. Mancheiner mag auch seine TK-Anlage (mit integriertem ISDN-Modem) zum Zwecke der bequemen Konfiguration via PC an eben selbigen angeschlossen haben und sei es nur temporär.
Natürlich ist auch nicht auszuschließen, dass auf Seiten des Festnetzanbieters ein Fehler vorliegt. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die Ursache im Hause des Users zu finden ist, ist mit Sicherheit ungleich höher.


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

Shalöm!

Wir haben DSL (per WLAN Router), KEINE ISDN Karten und KEIN Modem im Betrieb (nichtmal irgendwo eingebaut). Die Rechner sind ausschliesslich per Stromkabel und per WLAN Karte mit dem Haus 'verbunden' (also auch keine Verbindung zur Telefonanlage o. Ä.).

  Hab' grade unsere Rechnung von meinem Vater bekommen, mit der Bitte mich da kundig zu machen, denn es steht folgendes drauf:

- 4 Verbindungen zum PRS 0900/01900/012 [kein Volumen] 103,28€
- 2 Verbindungen des PRS (Offline) von T-Com [k. Volumen] 6,72€

  Sooo... Erste Frage: Was ist erstmal der Unterschied zwischen dem Offline Eintrag und dem 0900/... Eintrag? Ersteres ist ne 0190er Nummer, oder? Was ist dann letzteres? "Sie waren Offline, kosten dafür: 6,72€"?

  Dann: So oft kann man sich gar nicht unbewusst verwählen und es nicht merken (4 Mal), dass man ausversehen ne 0190er Nummer anruft, oder? Weil uns ist nichts dergleichen bekannt. Auch keine Servicenummern. Und wie gesagt haben wir nur DSL... Wo kann sowas noch herkommen?

  Und zu guter letzt (oder Letzt?): Ich hab auch was über Internetseiten gelesen, die kosten, wenn man sie ansieht. Diese sollen dann auch von der Telefonrechnung abgebucht werden. Sowas gibt's? Und unter was spiegelt sich das dann in der Rechnung wieder?

  So. Ich habe zu dem Thema ungefähr 5 Boards mit hunderten von Threads gefunden und jetzt einfach mal hier rein geschrieben.

  Was ich denke, dass man als nächstes machen sollte (gab überall widersprüchliche Angaben dazu *grummel* Aber das war meiner Meinung nach das meist verbreitete Vorgehen):

- Bankeinzug für die Rechnung rückgängig machen
- schriftlichen Widerspruch einlegen
- EVN anfordern (?)
- Betrag gleich wieder überweisen, allerdings ohne die beiden PRS Anteile (?)

     alex


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2004)

alex_gast schrieb:
			
		

> - Bankeinzug für die Rechnung rückgängig machen
> - schriftlichen Widerspruch einlegen
> - EVN anfordern (?)
> - Betrag gleich wieder überweisen, allerdings ohne die beiden PRS Anteile (?)


siehe : http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161

ohne EVN läuft gar nix ! 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (13 September 2004)

Vielen Dank =)

Werd' ich dann mal gleich machen... Und da waren ja auch Musterschreiben für den Widerspruch - *feinfein*.

  alex


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

Ich hab hier im Forum mal ein wenig rumgelesen, aber werd nur immer verwirrter. 
*von Arcor: Guten Tag Herr..., vielen Dank das Sie sich für Arcor-DSL inklusive Arcor-ISDN entschieden haben !...
*anderes Blatt: -Ihre persönlichen Daten:....
                       -Ihr Telefonanschluss: >bisheriger Anschluss: Analog bei D.Telekom    >Tarif:  Arcor-ISDN  >Taktung: 60s
                       -Ihr Internetzugang: >Arcor-DSL 768 flatrate
                       -Ihr Endgerät: > kein Endgerät
*auf der Rechnung steht immer(Deckblatt):
                       -Basispreis(monatlich)(is bis jetzt jeden Monat gleich)
                                        1 Arcor-Online-DSL flatrate
                                        1 Arcor-ISDN- Mehrgeräteanschluss (S0)
                                        1 Arcor-ISDN-DSL Anschluss 768
                       -Verbindungen  über Arcor( die Telefonierkosten für die Gespräche)
                                        Arcor-ISDN-(min)
                                        Inland
                                         Ort
                                         Nah
...
So und jetzt die immer wiederkehrende Frage: Können mir Dialer was anhaben, wenn ich einen auf dem Rechner drauf hab ?


----------



## Anonymous (5 März 2005)

..Achso, hier noch mal ich von gerade: wir ham ne WG und nen Router (Level1 FBR 1405TX) und drei rechner und ein digitalTelefon..

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antwort !!


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Können mir Dialer was anhaben, wenn ich einen auf dem Rechner drauf hab ?


Wenn einer der Rechner (neben dem DSL) auch noch Zugang zur Telefonleitung hat, dann schon - prüfe:

eingesteckte Modemanschlüsse
an einen der PC angeschlossene Konfigurationsleitungen für die Telefonanlage
extra Faxleitungen von den Computern aus an die Telefonanlage.
Wenn alle Rechner allein nur via Netzwerk verbunden sind und lediglich die DSL-Leitung als Zugang zum Internet führt, sollte keine Gefahr bestehen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2005)

Vielen,vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, da bin ich ja erst mal beruhigt,der Spybot hat nämlich ein paar Dialer und anderen Kram bei mir gefunden.
Macht auf jeden Fall weiter so. Danke nochmal.


----------



## Dino (6 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...der Spybot hat nämlich ein paar Dialer und anderen Kram bei mir gefunden.
> Macht auf jeden Fall weiter so...


Du solltest aber nicht so weitermachen, sondern Dich einmal intensiv mit Deinen Sicherheitseinstellungen, Schutzmaßnahmen und Surfverhalten auseinandersetzen. Das Erkennen, dass Probleme bestehen, und eine Bestandsaufnahme mit Spybot sind schon mal ein guter Anfang.


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

*und es giebt sie doch*

und sie funktionieren!!! ich habe reines adsl mit sonst nichts installiert in meinen rechner.
habe mir einen adsl-dialer eingefangen und bin schön damit ein weilchen rumgesurft ohne es zu merken, würd mal sagen 30min(die kosten weiss ich noch nicht, mach mir aber schon grosse sorgen).
wenn ihr wollt dann post ich gerne den link hier wo ich ihn mir eingefangen habe!

ich habe javascript deaktiviert, habe activx deactiviert, habe ein antivirus programm (antivir personal) habe die sygate-firwall und trotzdem hatt mir diese seite meine verbindung getrennt und seine eigene aufgemacht! :evil: 

und noch was, wenn es mit adsl nicht funktionieren soll, wie erklärt ihr mir dann dass ich mit einer anderen verbindung als meinen im internet surfen konnte?


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

*Re: und es giebt sie doch*



			
				floyd schrieb:
			
		

> habe mir einen adsl-dialer eingefangen


Die Ufos fliegen wieder sehr tief....


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

*ok hier der link*

ja ich weiss es ist eine porno seite!! betreten auf eigene gefahr und nicht unter 18 jahren!!! dies ist keine werbung oder so, dort hab ich mir den eingefangen!!!

_URL gelöscht siehe NUB modaction _


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

ok nochmal sternchen mit t und raute mit w vertauschen
h**p://###....com/handjobs/

_die nächsten  Postings werden kommentarlos gelöscht
Lesen der NUB  ist in diesem Forum unbedingt 
erforderlich modaction  _


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

Trampelgast! Man soll hier keine Pornoseiten posten, schon gar keine, die in Russland registriert sind und zu "Ronny" leiten oder zur "Gamma Entert*"...
Macht man nicht...
Übrigens nicht uninteressant, die Seite...


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

sorry wenn ich hier sowas posten musste, aber wenn mann mich als einen lügner bezeichnet, wollt ich halt den beweis bringen.

frage: aber wie machen die das?????


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

Vielleicht so?


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

sorry aber ich bin nicht behindert, und hab sogar ganz genau den gleichen antivir drauf wie du! das hat nicht so funktioniert, ich hatte unter netzwerck nachher eine neue adslverbindung (in der ich jedoch keinerlei hinweise finden konnte wie zb nummern oder so)


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

Das hat vielleicht die web.exe gemacht aus der Archivsdatei? (eben Java-Virus JAVA/Femad.2) (web.exe = Ist das Trojanische Pferd TR/LowZones.CP)

Ich habe mir da mal einiges angekuckt, bin aber nicht technisch bewandert genug. Aber lauter alte Bekannte dort...

Keiner will Dir hier was, nur darfste halt solche links nicht posten. Gefahr für eine dsl-Einwahl bei dsl-only besteht nicht. Verbindungstrennung ist lästig...

probier
www.hijackthis.de

aber wenn es bei Dir anders war, lösche bitte nichts undokumentiert. Vielleicht braucht's mal jemand...

Trotzdem übrigens vielen Dank für den (interessanten!) Hinweis auf die Seite 

Kleiner Tipp: anmelden und PN!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

an den gast:
lies mal hier
http://www.trojaner-board.de/showthread.php?t=20999&goto=nextnewest


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

danke. sehr freundlich von dir.  
werd mich nachher mal anmelden,dan schreib ich dir ne pn


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber ich bin nicht behindert, und hab sogar ganz genau den gleichen antivir drauf wie du!


Hast Du oder hattest Du? (siehe beigefügtes Bildchen von meinem)
Ich habe leider keine Zeit, mir das Ding zu installieren um Dir zu sagen, wo Du suchen sollst...

Lies mal den thread, den ich verlinkt habe!
und, noch einmal:
www.hijackthis.de

Beim wem biste denn sonst im Internet unterwegs (welcher Telco). Wenn Dir, ums salopp zu sagen, ein Ufo was auf die Rechnung zaubern könnte, müsste sich Dein Telco, um das Geld zu holen, schon an die NASA wenden, respektive die russischen Vertreter in Zeiten des Sturms...

(ich bin wahrscheinlich erst wieder Anfang der Woche hier. Zwangspause!)


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

Da kommt ein Exploit angeflogen von einer russischen URL (82.179.***.***/dia326/)
da is so was in der art beschrieben:
http://www.*****.***/write/2005_jpegtodll.html

was bedeutet das da
http://www.*****.***/data/2005_linuxrootkit/peinfo_arr3.jpg

-->
h**p://www.cgp**.co.uk/en/company/about/

Wie man Dir technisch helfen kann, weiss ich nicht. Ich lösch mir den Müll halt ab und zu mal runter, bzw. schiebe ihn in mein Archiv. Leider habe ich zu spät auf "start" beim screenvideo gedrückt und jetzt hab ich den Dialer nicht dokumentiert


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

mein antivir war noch von letzter woche glaub ich, habs jetzt auf jedenfall aktualisiert und folgendes gefunden itaj.exe = dialer (für italien weil ich aus italien komme, habe jedoch das selbe adsl wie ihr) verstehe jedoch nicht wie das mit adsl funktionieren kann, ich bin doch mit der falschen verbindung rumgesurft nachher! und habe garantiert kein normales modem drin. ich habe das conexant adsl pci modem.


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

ich hatte mal was von einem ukj.exe gelesen, bei dem betroffenen wurde die Startseite des IE verändert im Interesse durchaus bekannter  Kameraden

so ungefähr in diese Rchtung dürfte das Ding laufen, schätze ich


----------



## Anonymous (24 September 2005)

es ist mir ja eigendlich im grossen und ganze egal ob-wie es funktioniert, ich mache mir nur in die hose wegen den geld!! ich habe bereits die telecom angerufen, die haben mir nur gesagt dass, das nicht möglich ist mit adsl (es war ne frau dran  ) und als ich gesagt habe dass ich mit der fremden verbindung surfen konnte, hatt sie nur gemeint das die telecom nicht für solche probleme zuständig ist und ich einen computertechnicker anrufen soll!


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 September 2005)

Ich bleibe dabei: Du hast nichts zu befürchten. Selbst wenn es ein UFO war, wer soll an ein UFO Geld zahlen müssen? das muss Dir dann Tante T  schon erklären... oder wer macht das in Italien?

Wende Dich doch mal an... wie hiess der gleich...

P.A.
http://www.attivissimo.net/english_summary.htm
http://www.attivissimo.net/security/dialer/dialer.htm

Außerdem kannst du mal hier lesen
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4161


----------



## IT-Schrauber (24 September 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> was bedeutet das da
> http://www.[*****.***]/data/2005_linuxrootkit/peinfo_arr3.jpg



Das sind ASCII-Strings die in der Datei zu finden waren (Name steht oben links). Wenn ich mal tippen soll: Entweder sind die URLs eine Liste von DoS-Zielen oder eine Liste von Domains bei deren Aufruf irgendwohin umgelenkt wird (DNS-hijack). Schau doch mal in Dein Hosts-File und in die Ausgabe von HJT 

edit: Hab gerade gesehen dass der Link vorher direkt zur Analyse geht. Meine Vermutungen sind daher vollkommen egal 

_  Beitrag editiert, Link enthielt kommerzielle Adressen. NUB beachten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 September 2005)

Und irgendein weissrussischer Programmierer schreibt ausgerechnet dialersch***.de in seinen Trojaner? Interessant.


----------



## Devilfrank (26 September 2005)

Warum denn nicht?
Denn wenn Du Dir das genau anguckst soll der Aufruf von Dialerschutz.de auf ein C-Klasse-IP umgeleitet werden (hosts-File), so dass die Seite nicht aufgerufen werden kann.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 September 2005)

Manno, wer daran ein Interesse haben kann, kommt doch wohl nicht aus Kasachstan oder Uzbekistan, sondern eher - und im Gegensatz zu den russischen Teilrepubliken meine ich das sehr konkret - aus Elmshorn oder Essen. (Nachfragen sind aber zwecklos, was E&E angeht)


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Dialer mit einem Kabelmodem funktioniert.
Frag zur Sicherheit doch noch im Kabelmodem Forum auf www.cablemodem.ch nach.

 :argue:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

wenn das Kabelmodem einen  konvenentionellen (Telefon) Rückkanal benötigt, besteht sehr wohl die Gefahr 
einer ungewollten Dialereinwahl.

.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> wenn das Kabelmodem einen  konvenentionellen (Telefon) Rückkanal benötigt, besteht sehr wohl die Gefahr
> einer ungewollten Dialereinwahl.


Schon mal versucht, einen Windows-Dialer auf einem Kabelmodem zu installieren? Und nenn mir bitte einen Kabelinternetanbieter, der den Rückkanal via Telefon betreibt, das ist hirnverbrannt. (Und erinnert mich an die geballte Kompetenz der ISH Hotline, die mir das Verlegen eines Extra-Kabels für den Rückkanal ankündigte).


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

Das ungeheuer klare und übersichtliche Angebot der Kabel-TV-Internetversorgung 
http://www.teltarif.de/i/tv-anbieter.html


> Für das Internet über TV-Kabel gibt es keine flächendeckende bundesweite Versorgung,
> sondern eher einen Flickenteppich regionaler Angebote. Manchenorts sind nur bestimmte
> Wohngebiete oder Stadtteile erschlossen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

http://www.at-mix.de/kabelmodem.htm


> Da die Kabel nur schmalbandige Rückkanäle zulassen, die zudem nicht durchgängig
> realisiert sind, sind gewöhnliche Internet-Dienste und andere interaktive Anwendungen
> nur möglich, *wenn für den Rückkanal andere Medien (ISDN etc.) genutzt werden.*


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 Oktober 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.at-mix.de/kabelmodem.htm
> 
> 
> > Da die Kabel nur schmalbandige Rückkanäle zulassen, die zudem nicht durchgängig
> ...


Ist nichtsdesto trotz falsch. Die 2,5Mbit Upload , die Kabel Baden-Würtemberg als Spitzenprodukt anbietet(20 Mbit Download), sind definitiv nicht schmalbandig, und alleine über Kabel realisiert (und IMHO mit 189 Euro nicht zu bezahlen,  ). Wie seriös die Ausführungen auf der Webseite sind, sieht man übrigens auch daran, dass dort ein DSL-Modem als Kabelmodem verkauft wird  

Warum das Kabelinternet bisher nicht eine wirkliche Konkurrenz zu DSL wurde: IMHO sind die die Politiker schuld, weil sie den Lobbyisten der Telekom nachgaben, die als Zwangs-Eigentümerin alle Hebel bewegt hat, um dort eine starke Konkurrenz zu verhindern.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Oktober 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Ist nichtsdesto trotz falsch. Die 2,5Mbit Upload , die Kabel Baden-Würtemberg anbietet, sind definitiv nicht schmalbandig, und über Kabel realisiert.


http://www.at-mix.de/kabelmodem.htm


> ...... bzw. 3 MBit/s (Upstream, also Hinaufladen oder Versenden). *Dieser Wert kann aber je nach der Anzahl der Nutzer und ihres Verhaltens stark nach unten abweichen.*


----------



## TSCoreNinja (11 Oktober 2005)

> *Dieser Wert kann aber je nach der Anzahl der Nutzer und ihres Verhaltens stark nach unten abweichen.*


Der Kabelinternetanbieter darf halt nicht mehr Bandbreite verkaufen, als er anbieten kann, was aber genauso für DSL Anbieter gilt, auch wenn dort die Flaschenhälse technisch woanders liegen. Meiner Erfahrung nach ist dies aber kein reales Problem, möglciherweise wegen der noch geringen Verbreitung. Und wenn es eins wird, kann man ja wechseln, Konkurrenz belebt das Geschäft. Kabelinternet ist mir jedenfalls eine willkommene Alternative zu DSL/Zwangstelefonanschluss. Aber das ist hier OT (@Mods, evt. abtrennen?)


----------



## Anonymous (10 November 2005)

Hallo,

also ich habe nciht so wirklich Ahnung von den ganzen Internetkrimskrams, Verbindungen bla bla bla,   aber ich habe da mal eine Frage bezüglich von Dialern. :-?  Also ich habe eine DSL Verbindung und ein Modem, was aber kabellos weiter weg vom Rechner ist und einen Splitter, damit das Telefonieren möglich ist. Besteht somit die Gefahr für mich, dass ich an einen Dialer gerate??? :-?  Sorry, ich weiß es ist nciht wirklich detailiert ausgedrückt, aber vielleicht könnt ihr ja doch nachvollziehen, was ich meine :holy:  Könntet ihr mir bitte helfen???


----------



## BenTigger (10 November 2005)

Lies einfach mal ab Hier. _{das blaue hier anklicken}_


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

Hm, also ja!   Ich hab zwar kein Modem im Rechner, aber son kabelloses teil an der Wand hängen.


----------



## drboe (11 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hm, also ja!   Ich hab zwar kein Modem im Rechner, aber son kabelloses teil an der Wand hängen.


Ich habe auch keines "im" Rechner, weil das bei mir an der seriellen Schnittstelle hängt. Das ist aber völlig egal. Bei Dir ist der einzige Unterschied zu anderen Modems: man muss keine Strippe bis zur Telefondose legen. Dein schnurloses Modem musst Du Dir vorstellen wie ein gewöhnlichs Modem, dass man in der Mitte geteilt hat. Ein Teil hängt am PC, der andere an der Telefondose. Dazwischen wird eine Übertragung per Funk gemacht. Egal ob das Modem nun eingebaut ist, am seriellen, parallelen oder USB-Port hängt, per Bluetooth erreichbar oder in die TK-Anlage eingebaut ist: es verhält sich stets gleich und die Anwendung (Dein Browser, Mailer ...) kann es daher auch benutzen. Für die Programme ist einfach eine Schnittstelle zu einem Modem vorhanden. In der Systemsteuerung wird daher sicher auch ein Modem angezeigt werden. Durch die zugehörige Treiber-Software wird dafür gesorgt, dass diese Schnittstelle sich exakt so bedienen läßt, wie die für jedes andere Modem auch. D. h., einem Dialer ist es egal, auf welchem Wege die Daten zur Telefonleitung kommen. Ob nun direkt über den Datenbus (Einbau-Modem), die serielle Schnittstelle, USB-Port usw. Er weiß davon gar nichts. Und wenn Du mit dem Modem z. B. Faxe senden und empfangen kannst usw., dann eignet es sich auch zum Aufbau von Internet-Verbindungen. Da man sich unerwünschte Dialer auch via DSL einfangen kann, vorausgesetzt, das Betriebssystem ist Windows, ist der PC in dem Fall auch gefährdet.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

Ach menno, das hört sich ja gar nciht gut an!   Aber trotzdem Danke für eure Antworten!  
Wie rechnen Dialer eigentlich ab??? Wenn da ein Minutenpreis steht, ist es dann so, das die Kosten schon beim Anklicken entstehen, oder erst nach sechzig Sekunden, also wenn eine Minute eigentlich erst um ist??? :roll:


----------



## Greenhorn (11 November 2005)

Für jede angebrochene Minute, nehme ich mal an. Ansonsten würden sie ja nix verdienen ...


----------



## drboe (11 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Ach menno, das hört sich ja gar nciht gut an!   Aber trotzdem Danke für eure Antworten!
> Wie rechnen Dialer eigentlich ab??? Wenn da ein Minutenpreis steht, ist es dann so, das die Kosten schon beim Anklicken entstehen, oder erst nach sechzig Sekunden, also wenn eine Minute eigentlich erst um ist??? :roll:


1. Dialer rechnen gar nicht ab. Die sind nur ein Hilfsmittel um eine Verbindung aufzubauen. Braucht man eigentlich nicht, denn in Windows ist schon so ein Teil eingebaut. Dailer müssen daher nur einen Eintrag für eine neue DfÜ-Verbindung machen und den PC veranlassen, diese dann auch zu benutzen. 

2. Abrechnen tut der Betreiber eines sogn. Mehrwertdienstes. Dabei unterscheidet man Minutenpreise und Pauschalen je Einwahl. Letztere können bis zu 30 EUR betragen. Kassiert wird über die Telefonrechnung.

3. Der Preis wird mit dem Aufbau der Verbindung fällig. Diese Fahrkarte ins Internet ist aber ziemlich teuer. 

4. Dieses Forum gehört zu zwei Webseiten, die sich u. a. mit halbseidenen bis kriminellen Machenschaften rund um das Thema Dialer befassen. Den Sorgen entnehme ich, dass Du das Gefühl oder die Gewißheit hast, einen Dialer auf Deinem System zu haben. Soweit das ohne Deinen Willen passiert ist, - so etwas wurde schon häufig beobachtet und ist eines der hier mit am häufigsten diskutierten Themen, - bestehen u. U. Chancen die dafür belasteten Kosten nicht begleichen zu müssen. Das hängt aber vom Einzelfall ab. Wer sich einen Dialer freiwillig installiert und die Verbindung nutzt, kommt um die Kosten wohl nur selten herum, z. B. dann wenn eine nicht genehmigte Nummer verwendet wird oder wenn der Dialer nicht den Vorgaben der Behörde (Bundesnetzagentur) entspricht.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

Also wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ist es so, das dieses Zugangstool, also wo man OK eingeben muss nichts kostet, aber dann, wenn die Verbindung hergestellt wurde., wenn man also die Dienstleitung, oder das Produkt bezieht, oder??? :gruebel:


----------



## Captain Picard (11 November 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ist es so, das dieses Zugangstool, also wo man OK eingeben muss nichts kostet, aber dann, wenn die Verbindung hergestellt wurde., wenn man also die Dienstleitung, oder das Produkt bezieht, oder??? :gruebel:


Die Zugangstools sind immer kostenlos...

Wenn es sich um einen legalen Dialer handelt, müssen drei Schritte ablaufen:

1. Fenster mit OK zu bestätigen >  Download des Dialers =kostenlos 
2. Fenster mit OK zu bestätigen > Installation des Dialers = kostenlos 
3.  Fenster mit Ja > Aktivierung  der Verbindung > Einwählen  = Kleinkredit aufnehmen

so sieht das dritte Fenster aus 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9467
das erste und zweite Fenster variiert zwischen nichtssagend bis dümmlicher Verwirrwerbung 

cp


----------



## Anonymous (11 November 2005)

Yes, dann brauch ich mir ja doch keine Sorgen zu machen!  :thumb: Denn ich bin nur bis zu der Instalation gekommen, also da musste ich OK eingeben, und das Anwahlprogramm konnte gar nicht gestartet weden! 
Was mich verwirrt hat, war, das ganz oben im Fenster, ziemlich klein, so eine Nummer stand und daneben dann 1,99Euro/Min, deshalb dachte ich, das dieses Zugangstool auch was kostet.
Ich dachte erst das wär ne Telefonnummer und ich hab da auch noch angerufen...  


Cool, danke für die Info!  :flower:


----------

